# Dior Shoes



## SQ23

I thought I would start a thread dedicated to Dior shoes!!  Please post your fabulous Dior footwear!  They have been making such amazing styles!  I also just stumbled onto the Bergdorf Goodman site and found that they are selling a select few Dior shoes online for a limited time!!  Check them out below:

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Dior/Shoes/cat491705_cat262800_cat470704/c.cat?icid=


----------



## Une_passante

SQ23 said:


> I thought I would start a thread dedicated to Dior shoes!!  Please post your fabulous Dior footwear!  They have been making such amazing styles!  I also just stumbled onto the Bergdorf Goodman site and found that they are selling a select few Dior shoes online for a limited time!!  Check them out below:
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Dior/Shoes/cat491705_cat262800_cat470704/c.cat?icid=


Brilliant idea! I love Dior shoes. I shall snap a few pics and contribute to this thread


----------



## Une_passante




----------



## averagejoe

Une_passante said:


> View attachment 3250504



WOW! What a gorgeous shade of metallic pink!


----------



## Une_passante

averagejoe said:


> WOW! What a gorgeous shade of metallic pink!



Thank you, AJ!
I only have a few but I love them. Unfortunately I had to put them away for the winter.


----------



## Une_passante

Sorry about the huge pics. I still have to learn how to post properly :shame:


----------



## SQ23

Une_passante said:


> View attachment 3250504


These are so gorgeous!!  Love the pink and blue!


----------



## SQ23

Une_passante said:


> Sorry about the huge pics. I still have to learn how to post properly :shame:
> View attachment 3250591


So contemporary!  They must also be so comfortable b/c they are almost a wedge!


----------



## averagejoe

Une_passante said:


> Thank you, AJ!
> I only have a few but I love them. Unfortunately I had to put them away for the winter.



I know what you mean. In Toronto where I'm from, the streets and sidewalks are covered with salt when the weather is nice, and slushy/snowy for days after a snowfall. All of these things are terrible for nice leather shoes, so I usually don't wear them at this time.



Une_passante said:


> Sorry about the huge pics. I still have to learn how to post properly :shame:
> View attachment 3250591



Gorgeous! And the bigger the pics, the better


----------



## vivi_online

Does anyone have any experience with the fit of the beautiful quilted Dior ballet flats and perhaps an idea of the price point ?


----------



## Une_passante

vivi_online said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the fit of the beautiful quilted Dior ballet flats and perhaps an idea of the price point ?



I am sorry I can't help you on that one. I prefer the Chanel version. I am sure someone else will stop by and let us know


----------



## Une_passante

averagejoe said:


> I know what you mean. In Toronto where I'm from, the streets and sidewalks are covered with salt when the weather is nice, and slushy/snowy for days after a snowfall.



Toronto is one of my fav cities. So many nice memories... 
And yes, winter is terrible. I am in boots nowadays. I do not own any from Dior though.
I shall be back with more pics in a couple of days. I have family visiting and I don't want to look crazy taking pics of all my shoes


----------



## averagejoe

Une_passante said:


> Toronto is one of my fav cities. So many nice memories...
> And yes, winter is terrible. I am in boots nowadays. I do not own any from Dior though.
> I shall be back with more pics in a couple of days. I have family visiting and I don't want to look crazy taking pics of all my shoes



 They won't understand our love for our accessories 

I wore a brand new pair of Ferragamos on Friday because I really wanted to wear them, against my better judgement. It was a bright Sunny day with no snow on the ground. Unfortunately the salt on the ground has covered the leather around the lower portion of the shoe. I spent a lot of time cleaning it, but it's not perfect like before. I learned my lesson.


----------



## Fashionista421

i just picked these up from Neiman's the other day! They were sold out of every size but had one in Florida, so I just snagged them. I admit it was an impulse buy, but totally worth it!!


----------



## Aelfaerie

Une_passante said:


> View attachment 3250504



How beautiful!


----------



## averagejoe

Fashionista421 said:


> View attachment 3252608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just picked these up from Neiman's the other day! They were sold out of every size but had one in Florida, so I just snagged them. I admit it was an impulse buy, but totally worth it!!



Beautiful classic pumps in a gorgeous shade of pink!


----------



## Une_passante

Fashionista421 said:


> View attachment 3252608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just picked these up from Neiman's the other day! They were sold out of every size but had one in Florida, so I just snagged them. I admit it was an impulse buy, but totally worth it!!



Lucky you! These shoes are gorgeous! 
They will be perfect for spring/summer


----------



## Fashionista421

averagejoe said:


> Beautiful classic pumps in a gorgeous shade of pink!




Thank you!


----------



## Fashionista421

Une_passante said:


> Lucky you! These shoes are gorgeous!
> 
> They will be perfect for spring/summer




Thank you! I can't wait to wear them, but I'll probably have to wait until April because it's still too cold to wear them in Chicago...


----------



## Une_passante

Aelfaerie said:


> How beautiful!


Thank you!



averagejoe said:


> They won't understand our love for our accessories


Yes, indeed! LOL



averagejoe said:


> I wore a brand new pair of Ferragamos on Friday because I really wanted to wear them, against my better judgement. It was a bright Sunny day with no snow on the ground. Unfortunately the salt on the ground has covered the leather around the lower portion of the shoe. I spent a lot of time cleaning it, but it's not perfect like before. I learned my lesson.


I am so sorry this happen to your shoes. Salt is the worst! I had to learn that lesson too.


----------



## Une_passante

The light is pretty bad. These shoes are light pink.
The scales are lifting though


----------



## Une_passante

Last one for tonight


----------



## averagejoe

Une_passante said:


> The light is pretty bad. These shoes are light pink.
> The scales are lifting though
> View attachment 3253514





Une_passante said:


> Last one for tonight
> View attachment 3253516



Beautiful! And I don't notice the lifting of the scales. They look great to me!


----------



## Aelfaerie

Une_passante said:


> The light is pretty bad. These shoes are light pink.
> The scales are lifting though
> View attachment 3253514



Are these python or watersnake? May I ask how long you've had them before the scales started to lift?


----------



## papertiger

Une_passante said:


> The light is pretty bad. These shoes are light pink.
> The scales are lifting though
> View attachment 3253514



I have python shoes and boots, bags and Jackets too. They reg get used go in the rain and all 

Just wear them and enjoy. One way you can usually tell real from stamped is that the scales lift


----------



## meowfy

Thanks for creating this post! Can't wait to adore other's beauties!

Here is my collection =))


----------



## meowfy

Fashionista421 said:


> View attachment 3252608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just picked these up from Neiman's the other day! They were sold out of every size but had one in Florida, so I just snagged them. I admit it was an impulse buy, but totally worth it!!


I bet it looks AMAZING on foot! Congrats!


----------



## SQ23

meowfy said:


> Thanks for creating this post! Can't wait to adore other's beauties!
> 
> Here is my collection =))


These are all so unique - what a great collection!  And those boots look super comfy and so chic!


----------



## SQ23

Une_passante said:


> Last one for tonight
> View attachment 3253516


Beautiful!  Love these classic pumps!  And you can't see any lifting on the peep toe pumps, they look great!


----------



## SQ23

Fashionista421 said:


> View attachment 3252608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just picked these up from Neiman's the other day! They were sold out of every size but had one in Florida, so I just snagged them. I admit it was an impulse buy, but totally worth it!!


These are so pretty!  love the thin signature heel!


----------



## honey

This is a great thread! Love seeing these gorgeous shoes!


----------



## meowfy

SQ23 said:


> These are all so unique - what a great collection!  And those boots look super comfy and so chic!


Thank you! The boots are a bit hard to get in at first, but the leather is super soft!


----------



## averagejoe

meowfy said:


> Thanks for creating this post! Can't wait to adore other's beauties!
> 
> Here is my collection =))



Lovely collection!!!


----------



## meowfy

averagejoe said:


> Lovely collection!!!


Thank you! XDXD


----------



## Aelfaerie

meowfy said:


> Thanks for creating this post! Can't wait to adore other's beauties!
> 
> Here is my collection =))



Wow, I love your flats, and the boots look so comfy. But how on earth do you keep the soft leather soles on your heels looking so pristine? Do you use sole protectors/guards?


----------



## meowfy

Aelfaerie said:


> Wow, I love your flats, and the boots look so comfy. But how on earth do you keep the soft leather soles on your heels looking so pristine? Do you use sole protectors/guards?


Thank you, Aelfaerie! That is simply because I just got the heels and haven't had a chance to wear them outside XD but walked around home for a couple of times lol! What I generally do is to take my leather shoes out and have professionals add rubber soles onto them. I don't know why but I tend to wear out shoes fairly easily (maybe the way I walk), so almost all of my shoes have rubber soles added except those I am only wearing for special occasions and will not be walking extensively in them. I highly recommend to add rubber (or leather) soles to pointy shoes, because they are at a higher risk of wearing out! I hope this helps!


----------



## Aelfaerie

meowfy said:


> Thank you, Aelfaerie! That is simply because I just got the heels and haven't had a chance to wear them outside XD but walked around home for a couple of times lol! What I generally do is to take my leather shoes out and have professionals add rubber soles onto them. I don't know why but I tend to wear out shoes fairly easily (maybe the way I walk), so almost all of my shoes have rubber soles added except those I am only wearing for special occasions and will not be walking extensively in them. I highly recommend to add rubber (or leather) soles to pointy shoes, because they are at a higher risk of wearing out! I hope this helps!



Can you post a picture of one of your shoes with the rubber soles? And do you protect all your shoes or is there a price point divider? For instance, I can't imagine being bothered to lug all my LK Bennett court shoes to the cobbler, but for something like Dior and Louboutin I'd definitely want to protect them!


----------



## Une_passante

meowfy said:


> Thanks for creating this post! Can't wait to adore other's beauties!
> 
> Here is my collection =))


Your collection is absolutely gorgeous! Love the heels.


----------



## Une_passante

averagejoe said:


> Beautiful! And I don't notice the lifting of the scales. They look great to me!


Thank you AJ 



Aelfaerie said:


> Are these python or watersnake? May I ask how long you've had them before the scales started to lift?


I only have the shoes for a couple of years but I admit that I am not particularly careful with my shoes so YMMV 



papertiger said:


> I have python shoes and boots, bags and Jackets too. They reg get used go in the rain and all
> 
> Just wear them and enjoy. One way you can usually tell real from stamped is that the scales lift


Wow... You are fearless! I would love to see your pieces 
Btw how do you maintain them?


----------



## Une_passante

I still haven't decided if this one is a summer or autumn shoe


----------



## meowfy

Aelfaerie said:


> Can you post a picture of one of your shoes with the rubber soles? And do you protect all your shoes or is there a price point divider? For instance, I can't imagine being bothered to lug all my LK Bennett court shoes to the cobbler, but for something like Dior and Louboutin I'd definitely want to protect them!



Certianly! Here is a picture of my Chanel ballerina and I have no idea why there is that black paint. For me, it really depends on the usage. I put rubber soles onto those which I wear frequently, because there must be a reason why I'm obsessed with that pair! So I want to enhance the durability, even they may not be designer shoes. It is very likely that I can no longer find the exact same pair! From my own experiences, if I worn out the leather sole (I do think brands had been working with thiner and thiner leather soles), the leather of the shoes will be teared as well; and if it is not black/white, it is really hard to find the matching paint when fixing it. It's not like I don't love my other shoes so I didn't bother. It's because I know they are going to last wayyyyy longer (look at the bottom of the Louboutins that I got three years ago!)


----------



## meowfy

Une_passante said:


> Your collection is absolutely gorgeous! Love the heels.


Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## Une_passante

meowfy said:


> For me, it really depends on the usage. I put rubber soles onto those which I wear frequently.


I do the same! Lol
I walk a lot so I have rubber soles on the ones that I use all around town. The ones that go only go to work and back or the occasional night out are left as is.
I still prefer leather soles but I had to be practical. A shoe can only be resoled a few times. This is fine for shoes with a thicker sole like boots or men shoes, as it takes longer for the sole to wear out anyway.


----------



## averagejoe

Une_passante said:


> I still haven't decided if this one is a summer or autumn shoe
> View attachment 3256510



Both! Metallics are for autumn-winter, but blooms are for spring-summer, so they are perfect year-round shoes.

They are lovely.


----------



## meowfy

Une_passante said:


> I do the same! Lol
> I walk a lot so I have rubber soles on the ones that I use all around town. The ones that go only go to work and back or the occasional night out are left as is.
> I still prefer leather soles but I had to be practical. A shoe can only be resoled a few times. This is fine for shoes with a thicker sole like boots or men shoes, as it takes longer for the sole to wear out anyway.


It took me a while to find my fav place in town for putting on rubber soles but totally worth it since I have the magic power of wearing out shoes! </3


----------



## Une_passante

averagejoe said:


> Both! Metallics are for autumn-winter, but blooms are for spring-summer, so they are perfect year-round shoes.
> 
> They are lovely.



Thank you, AJ
It is exactly because of the combination of blooms and metallic silver that I couldn't decide which season to wear these shoes


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I am a big fan of fusion sneakers. Unfortunately, Dior heals are not good for my flat feet


----------



## honey

Cute!!!!


----------



## averagejoe

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I am a big fan of fusion sneakers. Unfortunately, Dior heals are not good for my flat feet



I love them! So graphic, modern, and comfy!


----------



## cecilia446

My personal practice is to wear my new shoes for a month first, and then resole them. Wearing them first is to ensure that the leather soles will "mold/adhere" to our feet's shape, at least that is what my SA always reminds me.


Alternatively, for those with distinctive leather soles from loubs/Rene Caovilla/ you simple do not like the plasticky looking soles, you may consider Sole Galore. Their soles are made of clear plastic (or silicon?) with adhesive sticking. I bought a few pieces to try recently, however I am not sure what happens when the soles wear out since I hope it lasts long enough.


----------



## Ghi85

My electric blue Spring 2015 Dior pumps with lucite heels.  I actually nabbed them on sale at Nordstrom right after Christmas.


----------



## SQ23

Ghi85 said:


> My electric blue Spring 2015 Dior pumps with lucite heels.  I actually nabbed them on sale at Nordstrom right after Christmas.


Oh these are amazing!  They are so gorgeous, the most beautfiul shade of blue.  I was totally lusting after these when I saw them but couldn't pull the pin on them at full price.  What did you get them on sale for if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Ghi85

SQ23 said:


> Oh these are amazing!  They are so gorgeous, the most beautfiul shade of blue.  I was totally lusting after these when I saw them but couldn't pull the pin on them at full price.  What did you get them on sale for if you don't mind me asking?



Thank you so much! I paid about $500 for them, which was almost half off the original price. This was the last pair in my size. I actually tried on a pair in store that was too big, so they had to ship them to me from Florida.


----------



## averagejoe

Ghi85 said:


> My electric blue Spring 2015 Dior pumps with lucite heels.  I actually nabbed them on sale at Nordstrom right after Christmas.



They are electrifying!


----------



## SQ23

Ghi85 said:


> Thank you so much! I paid about $500 for them, which was almost half off the original price. This was the last pair in my size. I actually tried on a pair in store that was too big, so they had to ship them to me from Florida.


That is so amazing!  Congratulations!  Amazing New Years present to yourself


----------



## lahumummatbayli

Got new pair of Dior shoes this week from Paris. Waiting for the morning to take pictures and share with you. anyone has a guess?


----------



## averagejoe

lahumummatbayli said:


> Got new pair of Dior shoes this week from Paris. Waiting for the morning to take pictures and share with you. anyone has a guess?



Did you get the new Dior espadrilles with couture embroideries?

Or did you get the new Dioressence pump?


----------



## lahumummatbayli

No no. I got these. I was in love with the other pump version of these but they were not suiting me with my short height. That ankle strap cuts my leg in height. So i tried these. And that was love. Not the shoes i usally get. Very womanly sexy shoes. They remind me of vintage dior shoes but these have modern twist at the same time. Cant wait wear them. I may need to wait for a new dress. what do you think?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Wow these heels are high! Are they comfortable?


----------



## lahumummatbayli

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Wow these heels are high! Are they comfortable?



The heel is 10 cm. And i think they are quite comfortable for this height. And definetely better that louboutins.


----------



## averagejoe

lahumummatbayli said:


> No no. I got these. I was in love with the other pump version of these but they were not suiting me with my short height. That ankle strap cuts my leg in height. So i tried these. And that was love. Not the shoes i usally get. Very womanly sexy shoes. They remind me of vintage dior shoes but these have modern twist at the same time. Cant wait wear them. I may need to wait for a new dress. what do you think?



Fantastic! Very womanly and sexy indeed, with a touch of vintage glamour.


----------



## RobJack

Found these pre owned recently  and was so excited. Then found they didn't fit. 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/331807366934?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

New fusions limited edition
The right and left shoes are different!


----------



## averagejoe

Sheikha Latifa said:


> New fusions limited edition
> The right and left shoes are different!
> View attachment 3374101
> View attachment 3374102
> View attachment 3374103
> View attachment 3374104



I love these!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

New arrivals


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

2


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

3


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

4


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

5


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Sheikha Latifa said:


> New fusions limited edition
> The right and left shoes are different!
> View attachment 3374101
> View attachment 3374102
> View attachment 3374103
> View attachment 3374104


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## MoniLadyDior

My latest purchase from Dior


----------



## Angelian

MoniLadyDior said:


> My latest purchase from Dior
> View attachment 3402964



Beautiful shoes!


----------



## averagejoe

MoniLadyDior said:


> My latest purchase from Dior
> View attachment 3402964



I LOVE those pink shoes! So architectural and modern. 

The Fendis look fun!


----------



## MoniLadyDior

Angelian said:


> Beautiful shoes!


Thank you!


averagejoe said:


> I LOVE those pink shoes! So architectural and modern.
> 
> The Fendis look fun!


Thank you!


----------



## pinklining

i hardly wear heels as i prefer flats on most days but these diors are my favourites in my shoe collection


----------



## pikanmu

pinklining said:


> i hardly wear heels as i prefer flats on most days but these diors are my favourites in my shoe collection


I am OBSESSED!  Beautiful!


----------



## missdiorling

Oh my, the roses are gorgeous!!


----------



## pinklining

pikanmu said:


> I am OBSESSED!  Beautiful!





missdiorling said:


> Oh my, the roses are gorgeous!!



thank you


----------



## MandyMandy

Fashionista421 said:


> View attachment 3252608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just picked these up from Neiman's the other day! They were sold out of every size but had one in Florida, so I just snagged them. I admit it was an impulse buy, but totally worth it!!


this one looks beautiful!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I don't wear high heels and I have a very wide foot. This is why I could never wear Dior shoes other than Fusions. Finally, I could buy my first pair. It's crackled deerskin, colour is dark burgundy
Attention to those having the same problem, i.e. bone sticking out on the side - they cover it and the leather is very soft. They also come in a different colour, light grey, but the leather on those is really stiff and hurts my freaky foot


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## cafecreme15

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 3600281
> 
> View attachment 3600282
> 
> View attachment 3600283


I honestly do not like these at all and am very turned off by Dior's new look under Chiuri. I kind of thought that Valentino looked cheap and tacky under her direction, and I feel that she is bringing a similar aesthetic to Dior. It's an extremely dramatic shift since the look under Raf Simmons was a lot more delicate and ladylike.


----------



## rk4265

Just got these. Love. It's very hard to find low heeled sandals that are very sexy on the foot. These fit the bill


----------



## sweetierene

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 3600281
> 
> View attachment 3600282
> 
> View attachment 3600283



I am wanting these guys.. where are these from? TIA


----------



## averagejoe

rk4265 said:


> Just got these. Love. It's very hard to find low heeled sandals that are very sexy on the foot. These fit the bill


Congratulations! I love the details!


----------



## MoniLadyDior

Finally


----------



## averagejoe

MoniLadyDior said:


> Finally


I think you're the first on this forum to reveal these! Congratulations! Are they comfy?


----------



## MoniLadyDior

averagejoe said:


> I think you're the first on this forum to reveal these! Congratulations! Are they comfy?


Thank you! yes they are  it feels like i'm wearing flats.


----------



## OneMoreDay

MoniLadyDior said:


> Finally


Congrats! Are they true to size? They're on my wishlist.


----------



## MoniLadyDior

OneMoreDay said:


> Congrats! Are they true to size? They're on my wishlist.


Thank you! Yes they are .


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

sweetierene said:


> I am wanting these guys.. where are these from? TIA



These are from Dubai MOE


----------



## Law

cafecreme15 said:


> I honestly do not like these at all and am very turned off by Dior's new look under Chiuri. I kind of thought that Valentino looked cheap and tacky under her direction, and I feel that she is bringing a similar aesthetic to Dior. It's an extremely dramatic shift since the look under Raf Simmons was a lot more delicate and ladylike.



I completely agree. I feel like Maria is trying to do a take on what Galliano did for Dior in the mid 00's but it's just not working for me. I really don't like any of these styles.

I am a huge fan of the house of Dior in the historical sense, Dior himself, Yves, Ferre and Galliano (Galliano girl for life!!) but Chiuri is not hitting the mark for me at all. I much preferred her work at Valentino which was ethereal and beautiful.

It's a shame that Raf moved on from Dior as I enjoyed his collections there.


----------



## Bijouxlady

I am about to pull the trigger on these ankle boots. I would have never thought I would like these but they are really comfy & cuter on than they may look. My hubby said they looked like a cross between disco boots & the boots the men wore when they walked on the moon. [emoji85]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3614907
View attachment 3614908


----------



## Bijouxlady

Not sure why the pics aren't showing on my last post.  I'll try again.


----------



## Love Of My Life

MoniLadyDior said:


> Finally



The shoes are quite chic, IMO.. enjoy them!!


----------



## Winston3043

gorgeous!


----------



## Winston3043

MoniLadyDior said:


> Finally



these are perfect! May I ask the price? They're on my wishlist as well!


----------



## TraceySH

My slides came this week! I don't normally wear flats, but I think these are super fun. Yes, I know, I need a pedicure but we are under like 100 feet of snow...


----------



## averagejoe

TraceySH said:


> My slides came this week! I don't normally wear flats, but I think these are super fun. Yes, I know, I need a pedicure but we are under like 100 feet of snow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3628849
> View attachment 3628851


Nice!

I'm fascinated by your reveals and modelling shots. You get two of everything, and it's really unique!


----------



## TraceySH

averagejoe said:


> Nice!
> 
> I'm fascinated by your reveals and modelling shots. You get two of everything, and it's really unique!



[emoji39] it's just good old OCD. numbers, pairs, symmetry, math. Blessing and a curse [emoji847]


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

TraceySH said:


> [emoji39] it's just good old OCD. numbers, pairs, symmetry, math. Blessing and a curse [emoji847]



Honestly, I'm not a fan of the slippers but I love "good old OCD" as an excuse for shopping . Works for everything, especially jewellery. Brilliant, thank you Tracy!


----------



## TraceySH

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Honestly, I'm not a fan of the slippers but I love "good old OCD" as an excuse for shopping . Works for everything, especially jewellery. Brilliant, thank you Tracy!


I totally understand the aversion to the large Dior logo. For me, these are an alternative to flip flops, so I am taking them not too seriously  All of my friends say "Tracey do NOT buy a pair" and I just can't help it


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

TraceySH said:


> I totally understand the aversion to the large Dior logo. For me, these are an alternative to flip flops, so I am taking them not too seriously  All of my friends say "Tracey do NOT buy a pair" and I just can't help it



So, they say "do not buy a pair" and you buy two. I like your style 

I went to Dior with my 15 yo recently. She said she loved most of their stuff but it would not be age appropriate for me


----------



## averagejoe

Sheikha Latifa said:


> So, they say "do not buy a pair" and you buy two. I like your style
> 
> I went to Dior with my 15 yo recently. She said she loved most of their stuff but it would not be age appropriate for me


Did you like the latest Dior RTW collection shown in Paris? I think that this collection has something for everyone (for every age).


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

averagejoe said:


> Did you like the latest Dior RTW collection shown in Paris? I think that this collection has something for everyone (for every age).



This makes me sound so old )))
It's not even the age, it's just that my style is more elegant 
I have a small waste and DD (problem, right?), so baggy or squarish designs look awful on me 

Honestly, I was so disappointed by cruise (which is usually my favourite) that didn't even watch WF.


----------



## averagejoe

Sheikha Latifa said:


> This makes me sound so old )))
> It's not even the age, it's just that my style is more elegant
> I have a small waste and DD (problem, right?), so baggy or squarish designs look awful on me
> 
> Honestly, I was so disappointed by cruise (which is usually my favourite) that didn't even watch WF.


Oh no I didn't mean that about your age. I remember some comments here for Maria Grazia Chiuri's Dior debut saying that the styles looked like they were for teenagers and early twenties (looks like they were from TopShop), and I felt this newest collection wasn't just targeting a group of that age.

I think the following looks are very elegant and would look wonderful on you.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Agree, these look better.
Hope she will keep on moving in this direction. 
This includes the new costume jewellery (which, according to my daughter, looks "wonderfully cheap", she meant the brass collection).


----------



## averagejoe

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Agree, these look better.
> Hope she will keep on moving in this direction.
> This includes the new costume jewellery (which, according to my daughter, looks "wonderfully cheap", she meant the brass collection).


I actually like the new costume jewelry. I can even find pieces that I would wear as a guy. The costume jewelry isn't as elegant as before, though. And it does look a bit "cheaper" because it looked more precious before. Prices don't reflect this, unfortunately. I do find paying $720 for a brass chain J'ADIOR bracelet (which I really want) quite insane. It certainly doesn't look like it is worth that price.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Hi ladies! I'm loving the J'adior flat sling backs, if anyone has any modeling pictures please share!


----------



## liz_

TraceySH said:


> My slides came this week! I don't normally wear flats, but I think these are super fun. Yes, I know, I need a pedicure but we are under like 100 feet of snow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3628849
> View attachment 3628851



I love these! I think they look very cute on you., could you share the price I'm in love with the white with SHW. Thank you


----------



## goldenfountain

MoniLadyDior said:


> Finally


omgg congrats! I've been eyeing on these too but not sure how Dior's sizing goes..


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Wanted to share my new beauties, love them so much!


----------



## liz_

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Wanted to share my new beauties, love them so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660992
> View attachment 3660994



These are so gorgeous! They look great on you, enjoy them [emoji4]


----------



## vhanya317

^^love those flats!! If you don't mind sharing, how much for those beauties and also if you know the price for the kitten heels in USD?  

Got them in nude in London


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

liz_ said:


> These are so gorgeous! They look great on you, enjoy them [emoji4]


Thank you! I've already worn them so much! 


vhanya317 said:


> ^^love those flats!! If you don't mind sharing, how much for those beauties and also if you know the price for the kitten heels in USD?
> 
> Got them in nude in London


Thank you! They are $790USD I believe the kitten heel is the same price but I'm not positive. Patent leather is $840USD


----------



## averagejoe

vhanya317 said:


> ^^love those flats!! If you don't mind sharing, how much for those beauties and also if you know the price for the kitten heels in USD?
> 
> Got them in nude in London


They are beautiful in nude! The "fashion tape" colour goes really well with the nude colour. Congratulations!


----------



## starlightmuse

I got these beauties a week ago. My SA told me these were one of the last ones left in the store. I'm very happy!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Anyone can help me with the Fusion sneakers ?  I tried on a few pairs but finding that not only do I have to go a size up, the opening is also a bit tight.  How can you loosen up the elastic so that it is not hurting your feet ?  TIA.


----------



## Tasha1

cafecreme15 said:


> I honestly do not like these at all and am very turned off by Dior's new look under Chiuri. I kind of thought that Valentino looked cheap and tacky under her direction, and I feel that she is bringing a similar aesthetic to Dior. It's an extremely dramatic shift since the look under Raf Simmons was a lot more delicate and ladylike.



Quite agree, when I am in Paris I try to attend the boutique in Avenue Montagne, where the choice was always rich. I was there a few days ago, actually nothing attracted me. "Much ado about nothing" .


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

chkpfbeliever said:


> Anyone can help me with the Fusion sneakers ?  I tried on a few pairs but finding that not only do I have to go a size up, the opening is also a bit tight.  How can you loosen up the elastic so that it is not hurting your feet ?  TIA.



There is a thread about fusions, check there. But I can tell you here that I have the same problem. I also go a size up because they are tight on my big toe. Same with the opening. It does stretch but at the beginning I have to wear them with a silicon protection sticker.  I have 4 pairs, 3 are ok now, but the first one still gives me blisters so I am not wearing them or only wear them with socks with jeans


----------



## vhanya317

I wonder if the kitten heel slingback in technical fabric is still available in Dior boutiques in LA? It's out of stock everywhere in asia and europe


----------



## M Handbagaholic

This thread made me wanna buy sweet cannage lambskin pumps and share the picture with everyone 
Sadly couldn't find them in store


----------



## GYCT

vhanya317 said:


> I wonder if the kitten heel slingback in technical fabric is still available in Dior boutiques in LA? It's out of stock everywhere in asia and europe


I don't know there is any in LA .But I have see the kitten heel slingback in technical fabric in TOKYO  omotesando store .


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

vhanya317 said:


> I wonder if the kitten heel slingback in technical fabric is still available in Dior boutiques in LA? It's out of stock everywhere in asia and europe



Try Bloomingdales


----------



## vhanya317

Thanks guys! My SA in Rodeo Drive found them in DC. Have to pay them via phone and have them shipped to the Rodeo branch for pickup by my sister who's in the US right now. Thomas, the SA in the Rodeo Drive branch did an amazing job at finding that specific shoe for me. Im sooo happy!!

Will post pics once I get a hold of them.


----------



## KH8

vhanya317 said:


> Thanks guys! My SA in Rodeo Drive found them in DC. Have to pay them via phone and have them shipped to the Rodeo branch for pickup by my sister who's in the US right now. Thomas, the SA in the Rodeo Drive branch did an amazing job at finding that specific shoe for me. Im sooo happy!!
> 
> Will post pics once I get a hold of them.


Congrats!!!!! I think u hit the right timing!!! 
I was desperately searching for them for nearly a month since Feb and finally paid and ordered a pair in mid March~ 

Just got the call 2 days ago for pick up so I think they have just done a big lot!! 

Enjoy and do post action pics twinsie! ^^


----------



## iriedame

liz_ said:


> I love these! I think they look very cute on you., could you share the price I'm in love with the white with SHW. Thank you


Where did you get these


----------



## vhanya317

KH8 said:


> Congrats!!!!! I think u hit the right timing!!!
> I was desperately searching for them for nearly a month since Feb and finally paid and ordered a pair in mid March~
> 
> Just got the call 2 days ago for pick up so I think they have just done a big lot!!
> 
> Enjoy and do post action pics twinsie! ^^



Wow congrats! Yes I've been eyeing this pair since Feb. It was available in Paris around 2nd week of March when I called my SA (unfortunately they only allow 48hours for reservation ) but when I went to Europe end of March, it was soldout in Paris, London and Amsterdam that's why I settled for the nude flats for the moment. Good thing my sister went to the US this spring haha! It was the last pair in my size so I think it's meant to be.


----------



## hasana

Managed to pick up a pair of these, in love!


----------



## ivy1026

vhanya317 said:


> ^^love those flats!! If you don't mind sharing, how much for those beauties and also if you know the price for the kitten heels in USD?
> 
> Got them in nude in London



Love these!! How does the size fit?


----------



## vhanya317

ivy1026 said:


> Love these!! How does the size fit?



It runs true to size but if you have wide feet, get half size up 

Hasana, gorgeous shoes! We're shoetwins


----------



## Thaotran

Finally I got the slingbacks!! I got the red patent one over the black lambskin(?). This is so out of my comfort zone as I always buy black shoes. What do you think is better? Here are the photos of the shoes on me, excuse my ugly legs


----------



## vhanya317

^Red looks really good on your outfit! I think both colors are great.


----------



## Thaotran

vhanya317 said:


> ^Red looks really good on your outfit! I think both colors are great.


Thank you  I finally decided to keep it. I wish I can buy them all haha


----------



## OneMoreDay

J'adior Savoir Faire from Dior.

_"A little ribbon bow has always been one of the favorite and most feminine of accessories. It is rare when you don't find a little bow somewhere on a woman's clothes,” wrote Christian Dior in his Little Dictionary of Fashion. Debuting at Maria Grazia Chiuri’s first Dior show, the J’adior pumps are decorated with an artisanally embroidered ribbon._


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I'm getting ready for a trip to a cold place


----------



## bklner2014

Has anyone seen (or does anyone own) this pair of Dior boots in black calfskin leather IRL? What are your thoughts please, and do you happen to know the price? Thank you. 

Edited to add: this pair of boots appeals to me because it looks very discreet. I'm not a fan of wearing logos from top to toe and am looking for a non-logo pair of boots. I have issues with my feet, though, so a wide enough toe box and good arch support are features I'm looking in a pair of boots. Thank you in advance for your input! 

Photo from Dior website:


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## M.Dressler

Thaotran said:


> Finally I got the slingbacks!! I got the red patent one over the black lambskin(?). This is so out of my comfort zone as I always buy black shoes. What do you think is better? Here are the photos of the shoes on me, excuse my ugly legs
> View attachment 3718116
> View attachment 3718117



Hi Thaotran, I love the red on you! [emoji173]️ May I know how much is it retailing in USD?


----------



## Fashionprinces_

vhanya317 said:


> ^^love those flats!! If you don't mind sharing, how much for those beauties and also if you know the price for the kitten heels in USD?
> 
> Got them in nude in London


I want these shoes so bad


----------



## noegirl

M.Dressler said:


> Hi Thaotran, I love the red on you! [emoji173]️ May I know how much is it retailing in USD?



$890


----------



## M.Dressler

noegirl said:


> $890



Thank you noegirl! [emoji4]


----------



## Kristy0316

my wish list


----------



## dotty8

Kristy0316 said:


> my wish list
> View attachment 3976551



Wow, these really are adorable


----------



## Kristy0316

dotty8 said:


> Wow, these really are adorable


Yes they are! And it's my kind of shoes. But I never had designer shoes before. Wouldn't dare to pull the bullet


----------



## champagne_xoxo

Kristy0316 said:


> Yes they are! And it's my kind of shoes. But I never had designer shoes before. Wouldn't dare to pull the bullet



Would you know how much these are in this version and the leather? I can't find any info online and my local department store doesn't carry it.


----------



## averagejoe

champagne_xoxo said:


> Would you know how much these are in this version and the leather? I can't find any info online and my local department store doesn't carry it.


The leather is suede, and the reference number is KCB058PMS S900. They retail for £750.00.


----------



## tingy

Kristy0316 said:


> my wish list
> View attachment 3976551



My wish list too!


----------



## champagne_xoxo

averagejoe said:


> The leather is suede, and the reference number is KCB058PMS S900. They retail for £750.00.



Thank you averagejoe - also for anyone who is curious I found them at Saks in Toronto for CAD$1095 black patent version. I hope they look as nice in person as in pictures.. Really debating whether I should get these or those slingbacks... They are soo prettyyyyy...


----------



## Leelee786

So im torn between the pumps posted above and these derby shoes. I havent found any information on price for these, does anyone know?


----------



## MahaM

Kristy0316 said:


> my wish list
> View attachment 3976551


Nice pair!


----------



## labellavita27

Anyone know if SAKS carries this?


----------



## fashion_junky

Bought my first pair of Dior shoes last week, I'm so in love with them!!!


----------



## averagejoe

fashion_junky said:


> Bought my first pair of Dior shoes last week, I'm so in love with them!!!
> 
> View attachment 4006369


The laces are really interesting, especially how they are adjusted!


----------



## fashion_junky

averagejoe said:


> The laces are really interesting, especially how they are adjusted!



Yes, I love that there isn't a bow!  It gives them a cleaner look.


----------



## Kristy0316

champagne_xoxo said:


> Thank you averagejoe - also for anyone who is curious I found them at Saks in Toronto for CAD$1095 black patent version. I hope they look as nice in person as in pictures.. Really debating whether I should get these or those slingbacks... They are soo prettyyyyy...




So sorry I didn’t come into forum for awhile!
I have bought the shoes! But other design ❤️


----------



## Kristy0316

My wish list came true! And here’s my first Dior Shoes - Dior BabyD


----------



## papertiger

Thaotran said:


> Finally I got the slingbacks!! I got the red patent one over the black lambskin(?). This is so out of my comfort zone as I always buy black shoes. What do you think is better? Here are the photos of the shoes on me, excuse my ugly legs
> View attachment 3718116
> View attachment 3718117



I know this post is old but whoo that RED! 

Congratulations, I hope they feel as good as they look


----------



## papertiger

Kristy0316 said:


> My wish list came true! And here’s my first Dior Shoes - Dior BabyD



Congratulations, they are very sweet


----------



## Kristy0316

papertiger said:


> Congratulations, they are very sweet


Thanks


----------



## labellavita27

Does the Dior boutique have sales on shoes?


----------



## Jerseyrose

Which of  the jimmy choo romy 65(on nordstrom) or dior d stiletto 65 both patent are better made nicer of last longer and comfy to wear.


----------



## averagejoe

Jerseyrose said:


> Which of  the jimmy choo romy 65(on nordstrom) or dior d stiletto 65 both patent are better made nicer of last longer and comfy to wear.


They should both have good quality. I like the Dior more because it has a star on the sole.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

I couldn’t decide which color to wear in South of France. Went with the white ones...


----------



## aritziababe

starlightmuse said:


> I got these beauties a week ago. My SA told me these were one of the last ones left in the store. I'm very happy!



May I ask how much are these retail for? They are super georgous!


----------



## goldenfountain

Does anyone own the J'adior slingback pumps with the tone-on-tone leather sling (like pictures below) in either of the heel height? 












I own a pair with the "J'adior" writing on the sling and now eyeing the above version..Curious how comfortable the higher heels are.


----------



## Kimmytherat

Saw this pair of shoes in this forum and fell in live with it. I was originally going to purchase another Gucci Ace sneaker as mine is getting worn out, but I opted for this one instead.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Can anyone tell me what season these sandals/booties are from?  Thanks greatly appreciate any response.


----------



## lisabmiller

Kimmytherat said:


> Saw this pair of shoes in this forum and fell in live with it. I was originally going to purchase another Gucci Ace sneaker as mine is getting worn out, but I opted for this one instead.



Same here! My Gucci Aces went to the realreal [emoji33]sneaker twins


----------



## ItsRenAgain

goldenfountain said:


> Does anyone own the J'adior slingback pumps with the tone-on-tone leather sling (like pictures below) in either of the heel height?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I own a pair with the "J'adior" writing on the sling and now eyeing the above version..Curious how comfortable the higher heels are.


very comfortable. I just wore them all day without any pinching. It has the slope feeling of a 85 mm heel in my opinion instead of 10cm. However mine are in velvet with the writing and not patent so the material is far more giving. I had a pair of patent in the same height and they put pressure on a couple toes throughout the day


----------



## goldenfountain

ItsRenAgain said:


> very comfortable. I just wore them all day without any pinching. It has the slope feeling of a 85 mm heel in my opinion instead of 10cm. However mine are in velvet with the writing and not patent so the material is far more giving. I had a pair of patent in the same height and they put pressure on a couple toes throughout the day


I see. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

I just love my Dior pony fur shoes- no chance to wear them often, but owning them alone makes me happy!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

cowgirlsboots said:


> I just love my Dior pony fur shoes- no chance to wear them often, but owning them alone makes me happy!



I think they are from the "Diva" range and around 2004- can anyone confirm this, please?


----------



## averagejoe

cowgirlsboots said:


> I think they are from the "Diva" range and around 2004- can anyone confirm this, please?


Yes, the are from the Diva line.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

averagejoe said:


> Yes, the are from the Diva line.


Thank-you very much!


----------



## alexcluvlv

fashion_junky said:


> Bought my first pair of Dior shoes last week, I'm so in love with them!!!
> 
> View attachment 4006369


Do these fit true to size? TIA


----------



## fashion_junky

alexcluvlv said:


> Do these fit true to size? TIA



Yes, I got my usual size in them.


----------



## Flip88

cowgirlsboots said:


> I just love my Dior pony fur shoes- no chance to wear them often, but owning them alone makes me happy!


Absolutely beautiful!! Loving the pony at the end


----------



## Frivole88

my first Dior sneakers


----------



## carollinus

kristinlorraine said:


> my first Dior sneakers
> View attachment 4215488


Congrats on your new shoes. 
I am thinking to get the white one but so afraid of dirts, did you try the black color? Should I buy the black color easy to handler?


----------



## Frivole88

the black is definitely easier to maintain and also very pretty. i'm on a long hunt for white sneakers  that's why i went with white pair but if i have an extra money i would also buy the black one. if you want a low maintenance sneakers, get the black. they are also good to match with every outfit. you can check instagram for outfit inspirations. hope this helps. 





carollinus said:


> Congrats on your new shoes.
> I am thinking to get the white one but so afraid of dirts, did you try the black color? Should I buy the black color easy to handler?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

When you wait for long enough... I just had a pair of beautiful Dior boots at a true bargain price. They will be perfect together with a Gaucho bag. Here´s one very happy Dior fan!


----------



## Suns123

This is half size bigger on me so I sized down . It is pretty on .


----------



## shammieq

Hi all, i'm considering buying the slingbacks, 65mm either in regular leather or patent leather. I have a question to fellow tpfers who had the slingbacks for some time - how are the shoes holding up, especially the elastic part? 

I tried them in store, and it seemed like I had to go at least 1/2 size up (i.e. 38.5 in Manolos, and 39 in the slingbacks), otherwise my heels seemed to be spilling over the back of the shoes. In contrast, most of you seemed to be sizing down (just an interesting observation)


----------



## glistenpearls

I'm getting mixed responses about the sizing of Dior sneakers. Some told me that it's a true size, some said they run big. Unfortunately I don't have Dior boutique nearby. Anyone can give me a comparison with different brands for example? With Chanel I have to take size 40 for sneakers, but then I can take Gucci in 39. I'm eyeing the leather Dior, not canvas. TIA!


----------



## ap.

shammieq said:


> Hi all, i'm considering buying the slingbacks, 65mm either in regular leather or patent leather. I have a question to fellow tpfers who had the slingbacks for some time - how are the shoes holding up, especially the elastic part?
> 
> I tried them in store, and it seemed like I had to go at least 1/2 size up (i.e. 38.5 in Manolos, and 39 in the slingbacks), otherwise my heels seemed to be spilling over the back of the shoes. In contrast, most of you seemed to be sizing down (just an interesting observation)



One of my most comfortable shoes -- they needed no breaking in and I was wholly blister-free even after being on my feet for hours at a time.  I have the 65 mm in black patent, the flats in blue velvet (fall 2017) and the mesh (summer 2018).  The straps have held up well.  Dior said they'll adjust them when they stretch out.  

I actually went down a half size for two pairs and a full size for the mesh.  It's odd that you needed to size up.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Report from Dior
These are on sale


----------



## CrazyCool01

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Report from Dior
> These are on sale



Just Wooow!! I want them all


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

They are very flattering and comfortable. First, I wanted these in pearly leather. But alas that strap is cutting into my bunion


----------



## mzbaglady1

I tried on the Dior clogs and the strap is loose or it feels like its slipping there is no way to adjust the strap can anyone give any information on how to fix this problem? The Sa said a lot of customers have an issue with this. Thanks for any help.


----------



## eriko86

i love my first Dior Sneakers - with embroidered oblique


----------



## OneMoreDay

eriko86 said:


> i love my first Dior Sneakers - with embroidered oblique


I love these! I'm thinking of either the oblique or the Toile de Jouy print. Are they comfortable? True to size?


----------



## averagejoe

eriko86 said:


> i love my first Dior Sneakers - with embroidered oblique


Wow!!! I love these! These are sold out in Toronto


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Available in Dubai at MOE (I posted this in the Designer Trainers thread)


----------



## arielqueen

Are Dior shoes made in Italy or France, specifically the J’adior slingbacks.


----------



## oranGetRee

Are dior shoes kind to ladies with bunion?


----------



## princess288428

Absolutely love these shoes 
https://www.dior.com/en_us/products...dior-baby-d-ballet-pump-in-black-dotted-swiss


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

oranGetRee said:


> Are dior shoes kind to ladies with bunion?



Not all of them. As a sister-in-bunionship, I can tell you that I tried on all those that were on sale. The only style that worked for me was this:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Because they come in width D. 
I also wanted to buy these:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But the rubber strip makes them narrow and painful in the bunion area. 
Also, the edge is often located strategically in the middle of the bunion and cuts into it. I often try on and rarely buy


----------



## oranGetRee

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Not all of them. As a sister-in-bunionship, I can tell you that I tried on all those that were on sale. The only style that worked for me was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they come in width D.
> I also wanted to buy these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But the rubber strip makes them narrow and painful in the bunion area.
> Also, the edge is often located strategically in the middle of the bunion and cuts into it. I often try on and rarely buy


Thanks dear!
I'm actually eyeing the sneakers. Also looking at their J'adior pumps and flats. I thought they look comfy! Thanks for sharing with me. I really love Dior shoes. It's disappointing that I can only wear limited designs.


----------



## princess288428

Are any of the Dior shoes classics or are they seasonal?


----------



## CrazyCool01

princess288428 said:


> Are any of the Dior shoes classics or are they seasonal?



I dont think they have any classic pAir like chanel


----------



## princess288428

I'm so torn between the J'adior and Chanel slingbacks. I can only get one. Help. Which one should I choose?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

princess288428 said:


> I'm so torn between the J'adior and Chanel slingbacks. I can only get one. Help. Which one should I choose?



Can you show mod photos in both?
Honestly, even though I’m a loyal Dior customer, I find Chanel shoes more comfortable


----------



## princess288428

Chanel slingbacks
https://www.google.com.sg/search?q=...AUIDigB&biw=1411&bih=747#imgrc=PR0cXw5F8xjdHM:

J'adior slingbacks
https://www.google.com.sg/search?q=...AUIDigB&biw=1411&bih=747#imgrc=3Hm_aRWcuPDPfM:

Can't decide. Help.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I know what they look like, I meant what they look like on you [emoji4]
I tried them on again yesterday (I mean, Dior). But no. The patent leather is too stiff, the plain ones have really tough edges. But I’m hard to please, I have wide feet


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## CrazyCool01

I have both of these slingbacks and honestly Chanel is more comfortable and dior is too narrow because of pointed toe


I love anything Dior but in this case Chanel wins


----------



## arielqueen

Oh


----------



## princess288428

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I know what they look like, I meant what they look like on you [emoji4]
> I tried them on again yesterday (I mean, Dior). But no. The patent leather is too stiff, the plain ones have really tough edges. But I’m hard to please, I have wide feet


Lol. Thanks. I did not manage to try the Chanel slingbacks but I think they look more comfortable. I’m was looking at Dior because I am somewhat obsessed with the J’adior ribbon. I am also afraid that the  J’adior slingbacks would be a phase. The Chanel slingbacks being classics.


----------



## averagejoe

princess288428 said:


> Lol. Thanks. I did not manage to try the Chanel slingbacks but I think they look more comfortable. I’m was looking at Dior because I am somewhat obsessed with the J’adior ribbon. I am also afraid that the  J’adior slingbacks would be a phase. The Chanel slingbacks being classics.


I wouldn't worry as much about the timelessness of shoes, because their soles get heavily worn and by the time a shoe style looks "outdated", the shoe itself would have so much wear and tear that it would be time to retire the shoe anyway.

The J'ADIOR shoes are here to stay for many more seasons, as they are Maria Grazia Chiuri's cult classic at Dior. I say get what you like the look of more, and wear them frequently to get as much mileage out of them as possible so there are no regrets when the shoes are no longer considered trendy years later.


----------



## princess288428

averagejoe said:


> I wouldn't worry as much about the timelessness of shoes, because their soles get heavily worn and by the time a shoe style looks "outdated", the shoe itself would have so much wear and tear that it would be time to retire the shoe anyway.
> 
> The J'ADIOR shoes are here to stay for many more seasons, as they are Maria Grazia Chiuri's cult classic at Dior. I say get what you like the look of more, and wear them frequently to get as much mileage out of them as possible so there are no regrets when the shoes are no longer considered trendy years later.


Good points. Thanks!


----------



## princess288428

CrazyCool01 said:


> I have both of these slingbacks and honestly Chanel is more comfortable and dior is too narrow because of pointed toe
> 
> 
> I love anything Dior but in this case Chanel wins


I really need to try on the Chanel slingbacks and compare comfort level.


----------



## princess288428

Bought the shoe and it’s the Chanel slingback. While I still love the ribbon J’adior, it was not comfortable for me.


----------



## angelicskater16

My new Sneakers to match that throw lol


----------



## Chanellover2015

angelicskater16 said:


> My new Sneakers to match that throw lol



Love! I haven’t seen these in person


----------



## averagejoe

angelicskater16 said:


> My new Sneakers to match that throw lol


I love these so much! Congratulations!


----------



## angelicskater16

Thank you  



averagejoe said:


> I love these so much! Congratulations!


----------



## angelicskater16

They are gorgeous so hopefully you can find one!!! 



Chanellover2015 said:


> Love! I haven’t seen these in person


----------



## yenny90

angelicskater16 said:


> My new Sneakers to match that throw lol



If you ever put on the navy lace, please please please share it here toooooo [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## arielqueen

Was looking at a pair of silver metallic Chanel slingbacks. Anyone know if metallic is durable or will it peel/chip off?


----------



## averagejoe

arielqueen said:


> Was looking at a pair of silver metallic Chanel slingbacks. Anyone know if metallic is durable or will it peel/chip off?


I think this question will receive a more accurate answer in the Chanel forum.


----------



## arielqueen

Yes, I'm very sorry. Posted in wrong forum. No wonder I couldn't find the post in the Chanel forum.


----------



## ap.

princess288428 said:


> I'm so torn between the J'adior and Chanel slingbacks. I can only get one. Help. Which one should I choose?



I have both the J'adior (3 flats and 1 mid heel in patent, velvet, mesh, leather (lambskin?)) and Chanel slingback (1 flat nude with black captoe).  I think the J'adiors are soooo much more comfortable -- no breaking in needed.  The Chanel slingback hurt after a few hours of wearing.


----------



## Lasurnaya

Guys, can someone advise me about sizing in these? On the website they are part of a men collection, but I've heard that it's unisex. They are in Italian sizing. I am usually 38.5 in Italian women size. I ordered 39 in these, it was the last pair. Now I am worried if it's men's 39? Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Lasurnaya said:


> Guys, can someone advise me about sizing in these? On the website they are part of a men collection, but I've heard that it's unisex. They are in Italian sizing. I am usually 38.5 in Italian women size. I ordered 39 in these, it was the last pair. Now I am worried if it's men's 39? Any advice is appreciated.



They run half a size large to standard size 39


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## Stacey D

Lasurnaya said:


> Guys, can someone advise me about sizing in these? On the website they are part of a men collection, but I've heard that it's unisex. They are in Italian sizing. I am usually 38.5 in Italian women size. I ordered 39 in these, it was the last pair. Now I am worried if it's men's 39? Any advice is appreciated.


I need to order a pair of these.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## averagejoe

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 4412366
> View attachment 4412367
> View attachment 4412368
> View attachment 4412369
> View attachment 4412370


I think some of these are exclusive to the Middle East (not sure). It was to coincide with their reprisal of their Haute Couture collection in Dubai. The gold ones are so pretty!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

averagejoe said:


> I think some of these are exclusive to the Middle East (not sure). It was to coincide with their reprisal of their Haute Couture collection in Dubai. The gold ones are so pretty!



All of these (except for the black D-connect) are part of the Golden Capsule


----------



## VietCatholicMom

TY for this info as it’s very helpful for me as a deciding factor. If I may ask, would you happen to have narrow or wide feet? I considered those Chanel slingbacks for many years but never tried them on. Now these J’adior slingbacks are slowly creeping back into my peripherals.



apey_grapey said:


> I have both the J'adior (3 flats and 1 mid heel in patent, velvet, mesh, leather (lambskin?)) and Chanel slingback (1 flat nude with black captoe).  I think the J'adiors are soooo much more comfortable -- no breaking in needed.  The Chanel slingback hurt after a few hours of wearing.


----------



## ap.

VietCatholicMom said:


> TY for this info as it’s very helpful for me as a deciding factor. If I may ask, would you happen to have narrow or wide feet? I considered those Chanel slingbacks for many years but never tried them on. Now these J’adior slingbacks are slowly creeping back into my peripherals.



My feet is probably on the wide side of normal, but I generally don't have any issues with normal width.  The J'adior slingbacks are on the wide side, which is probably what makes them so comfy.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## Sheikha Latifa

These sandals are an excellent idea. They are made out of Mitzah scarfs which can be replaced. Change the scarf and you have new sandals


----------



## CrazyCool01

Thanks for sharing @Sheikha Latifa


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

CrazyCool01 said:


> Thanks for sharing @Sheikha Latifa



I’m happy if it helps someone


----------



## SDC2003

Curious to know if anyone has the dior mules and if they’re comfy. Is the sole like hermes orans or softer? Are the tops of the shoes comfy? These are so cute! TIA!


----------



## seryindipity

SDC2003 said:


> Curious to know if anyone has the dior mules and if they’re comfy. Is the sole like hermes orans or softer? Are the tops of the shoes comfy? These are so cute! TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4429686



The soles have a slight cushion to them, similar to Orans. The tops are thick embroidered so they are structured but still flexible. I found them comfy!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

SDC2003 said:


> Curious to know if anyone has the dior mules and if they’re comfy. Is the sole like hermes orans or softer? Are the tops of the shoes comfy? These are so cute! TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4429686



I personally found them not comfy. The top is hard and digging into my skin. But I have a high arch and wide feet


----------



## SDC2003

Looks like I’ll need to try them on in the store! I am ok with orans for a few hours at a time but I do also have high arches and wide feet so I can also see the canvas digging into the top of my feet. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## MarsHMe

I posted in the latest purchase thread but thought I should do it here as well.  Dway slippers


----------



## averagejoe

MarsHMe said:


> I posted in the latest purchase thread but thought I should do it here as well.  Dway slippers


Wow I love the gold! Very pretty combination of colours.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Another version of the Mitzah sandals. Aren’t they cute



And more


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## noegirl

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 4431837




These are screaming my name!!!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

noegirl said:


> These are screaming my name!!!



They come in nude and black


----------



## cafecreme15

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Another version of the Mitzah sandals. Aren’t they cute
> View attachment 4431820
> 
> 
> And more
> 
> View attachment 4431822
> View attachment 4431823
> View attachment 4431824



Sheika do you know how much the sandals are, and if they're comfortable? I really need some new high quality simple, flat sandals!


----------



## noegirl

Sheikha Latifa said:


> They come in nude and black




Ohhh good to know. I almost thought they were blush.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

cafecreme15 said:


> Sheika do you know how much the sandals are, and if they're comfortable? I really need some new high quality simple, flat sandals!



I didn’t check the price. I may but these are in Dubai


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

noegirl said:


> Ohhh good to know. I almost thought they were blush.



Oh this may be blush actually


----------



## noegirl

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Oh this may be blush actually



Haha now I need to find out if they are available in the US!!


----------



## noegirl

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Oh this may be blush actually



I'm devastated... my SA just told me that they were only ordered in Black. Sigh...


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

noegirl said:


> I'm devastated... my SA just told me that they were only ordered in Black. Sigh...



I have 2 solutions for you:

1. Order in Europe and use shop’n’ship
2. Come to Dubai 

Or use a personal shopper


----------



## noegirl

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I have 2 solutions for you:
> 
> 1. Order in Europe and use shop’n’ship
> 2. Come to Dubai
> 
> Or use a personal shopper




I'll have to see if any of the major department stores ordered them if not I need a personal shopper!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I have 2 solutions for you:
> 
> 1. Order in Europe and use shop’n’ship
> 2. Come to Dubai
> 
> Or use a personal shopper



Hello @Sheikha Latifa, do you recommend using Shop n Ship?  I live in Australia, Do stores in Italy accept international creditcards online ??


----------



## Lovehermes89

May I know whether the sizing run the same for patent, velvet, mesh and leather in dior J’adior the same?thanks!  



apey_grapey said:


> I have both the J'adior (3 flats and 1 mid heel in patent, velvet, mesh, leather (lambskin?)) and Chanel slingback (1 flat nude with black captoe).  I think the J'adiors are soooo much more comfortable -- no breaking in needed.  The Chanel slingback hurt after a few hours of wearing.


i


----------



## ap.

Lovehermes89 said:


> May I know whether the sizing run the same for patent, velvet, mesh and leather in dior J’adior the same?thanks!



Mesh and velvet are the same, leather a tiny bit narrower, and patent narrower still.  I'm usually a 36 (European/Italian sizing) but I take 35 or 35.5 for the J'adior shoes.


----------



## Lovehermes89

apey_grapey said:


> Mesh and velvet are the same, leather a tiny bit narrower, and patent narrower still.  I'm usually a 36 (European/Italian sizing) but I take 35 or 35.5 for the J'adior shoes.


Thanks for the answer! Any idea about fabric? I have the mesh jdior, do you think for fabric it will run the same or should I go 1/2 size bigger?


----------



## ap.

Lovehermes89 said:


> Thanks for the answer! Any idea about fabric? I have the mesh jdior, do you think for fabric it will run the same or should I go 1/2 size bigger?



The only fabric I have is velvet, which fit the same as the mesh, as I posted above.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

CrazyCool01 said:


> Hello @Sheikha Latifa, do you recommend using Shop n Ship?  I live in Australia, Do stores in Italy accept international creditcards online ??



I use shop’n’ship for deliveries to Dubai. It takes a long time but I think mostly because of our local slow service
I have an account with a UK bank and have no problem ordering from anywhere 
Actually, the only country where I had a problem with online orders was Australia. It’s like they never have foreigners ordering food there.
What you should bear in mind is that you may face double taxation - you will pay tax at the place of purchase and your local tax as the case may be. I’m not sure about your laws. Anyway, please share your experience. I’m moving to Australia soon and already dreading all this...


----------



## CrazyCool01

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I use shop’n’ship for deliveries to Dubai. It takes a long time but I think mostly because of our local slow service
> I have an account with a UK bank and have no problem ordering from anywhere
> Actually, the only country where I had a problem with online orders was Australia. It’s like they never have foreigners ordering food there.
> What you should bear in mind is that you may face double taxation - you will pay tax at the place of purchase and your local tax as the case may be. I’m not sure about your laws. Anyway, please share your experience. I’m moving to Australia soon and already dreading all this...



Thanks a lot @Sheikha Latifa and Welcome to Australia [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

noegirl said:


> I'll have to see if any of the major department stores ordered them if not I need a personal shopper!


They went on sale now BTW


----------



## tina0717

Fashionista421 said:


> View attachment 3252608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just picked these up from Neiman's the other day! They were sold out of every size but had one in Florida, so I just snagged them. I admit it was an impulse buy, but totally worth it!!


How beautiful!I like it!


----------



## noegirl

Sheikha Latifa said:


> They went on sale now BTW




What?!?! Omg!!!


----------



## papertiger

I've been wearing my '00s Gaucho sandals again  .


----------



## Diana_D

Hi everyone, has anyone tried out their dioramour flats? I would like to purchase a pair online, do you know how they run in size & anything about the fit?


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Saw these shoes on Dior.com Dior Absolu suede mules. I am in love but they are $890! They would be perfect for Fall.


----------



## MahaM

Lovehermes89 said:


> May I know whether the sizing run the same for patent, velvet, mesh and leather in dior J’adior the same?thanks!
> 
> 
> i


The sizes are not the same for the mesh and patent J’adior sling back .
For me thr Mesh 36.5 / patent 37.

Better try them on in the store before you make ur purchase.


----------



## labellavita27

Does anyone own the ballet flats? Trying to figure if 40 is my sz. I wear a 39.5 in Valentino point flats and 40 in Chanel flats


----------



## Bentley1

Sorry if this is the wrong thread, I didn’t see a thread specifically for SA recommendations.
I was looking for a Dior SA at any free standing boutique, I’m looking for a specific pair of sneakers. Does anyone have any recommendations
Thanks!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Bentley1 said:


> Sorry if this is the wrong thread, I didn’t see a thread specifically for SA recommendations.
> I was looking for a Dior SA at any free standing boutique, I’m looking for a specific pair of sneakers. Does anyone have any recommendations
> Thanks!


Country?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

These are on sale:


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

More sale:


----------



## Louboutin329

Sheikha Latifa said:


> More sale:


Hi! Any dway slides on sale?? Thank you!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Louboutin329 said:


> Hi! Any dway slides on sale?? Thank you!


These shoes are on sale at Dior Boutique in Dubai. These are all the styles that are available 
So, no d-way on sale here


----------



## CrazyCool01

Thanks @Sheikha Latifa as always


----------



## Bentley1

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Country?


I’m in the US


----------



## Venessa84

My first pair of Dior sneakers


----------



## angelicskater16

Just brought these sneakers and omg they look so cute on!


----------



## Purrsey

Runs true to size for Dior heels


----------



## diorandhermes

I need help trying to find these Dior sneakers/boots... Does anyone know which collection they are from?

They are on Lena Perminova's instagram tagged as "Dior" but I can't find them anywhere?


----------



## honeybunch

Are the walk in sneakers true to size?  Also, I’m torn between black or white. What do you think? TIA


----------



## ishop05

Hello how is the sizing of the dior dway slides?


----------



## ishop05

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I personally found them not comfy. The top is hard and digging into my skin. But I have a high arch and wide feet


How is the sizing? I wear a 9 in the jadior slingbacks-


----------



## ishop05

MarsHMe said:


> I posted in the latest purchase thread but thought I should do it here as well.  Dway slippers


How is the sizing of this? I wear a 9 in the slingback- i saw a 40 on sale and was wondering if i should take the plunge hehe


----------



## PursePrincess27

ishop05 said:


> How is the sizing of this? I wear a 9 in the slingback- i saw a 40 on sale and was wondering if i should take the plunge hehe


Hi! Looking for sizing help in these, also. Did you ever find out the sizing? Are they TTS? TIA!


----------



## pupee

angelicskater16 said:


> My new Sneakers to match that throw lol


Hi! Are these comfortable to wear for hours?


----------



## angelicskater16

pupee said:


> Hi! Are these comfortable to wear for hours?


They are comfy to walk in but I will say I wish they had more of a platform. But over I do like these sneakers.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

angelicskater16 said:


> They are comfy to walk in but I will say I wish they had more of a platform. But over I do like these sneakers.


These were not comfortable to me.,quite narrow and won’t stretch 
D-connect are comfortable though


----------



## angelicskater16

Sheikha Latifa said:


> These were not comfortable to me.,quite narrow and won’t stretch
> D-connect are comfortable though


I guess everyone is different. But for me it was comfy.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

angelicskater16 said:


> I guess everyone is different. But for me it was comfy.


Of course. I cannot wear Dior shoes - they are not for me


----------



## blackrosesred

Venessa84 said:


> My first pair of Dior sneakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4464776



Been eyeing a pair of sneakers too! How are they for comfort?


----------



## Kdiamond55

Hello, another asking about the walk in Dior canvas sneakers, which my husband calls “expensive converse” lol. Are they true to size? I’m a 7 1/2 in most sneakers, converse included, so I’m thinking I’m a 37.5, would like to verify before I order online, I’m so far from an actual boutique


----------



## Zucnarf

blackrosesred said:


> Been eyeing a pair of sneakers too! How are they for comfort?



I find Converse way more comfy because of the softer edges maybe..
Dior is not comfortable for me at all.
Also, not tts, for me 0.5 smaller


----------



## cali_to_ny

I wear a size 9.5-10 US and here is my experience with Dior shoes:

Walk N Dior Technical Knit Mid-Top Sneaker:  runs 1/2 size small so I took a 39.5, flattering and doesn't make feet look too big, the knit is super comfortable and "hugs" your ankle, the inner top edge of the rubber sole is a little hard at against big toe, getting softer with wear and wearing peds helps but I would not choose them to walk around NYC all day just yet.

D-Way Embroidered Slides:  true to size so I took a size 40, very comfortable but have only worn briefly around the house so far - will report back after winter vacay!


----------



## ilovenicebags

Does anyone have details in the Air Jordan Dior shoes? Interested to know sizing and pricing.


----------



## snibor

ilovenicebags said:


> Does anyone have details in the Air Jordan Dior shoes? Interested to know sizing and pricing.


I posted a photo in men’s Dior thread from Instagram and there was a discussion on it.  Someone said it’s very limited to 1,000 pairs at $2,000 each.  But that was a few weeks ago.


----------



## ilovenicebags

snibor said:


> I posted a photo in men’s Dior thread from Instagram and there was a discussion on it.  Someone said it’s very limited to 1,000 pairs at $2,000 each.  But that was a few weeks ago.


Got it. That makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## imbaghappy

Need your personal experience with the Walk n’ Dior...
Tried on some Walk n’ Dior sneakers because I’m a Chucks girl for over a decade. I tried 0.5 size down (7.5) and couldn’t close it (black). I tried the white one in size 8 and it was just right (pictured as well). I wanted the black but they didn’t have my size in stock so I just left my details. Since I now have the time to think about it, how is the comfort with these shoes? Do they need to be worn a bit before breaking in? Worth it?


----------



## MahaM

imbaghappy said:


> Need your personal experience with the Walk n’ Dior...
> Tried on some Walk n’ Dior sneakers because I’m a Chucks girl for over a decade. I tried 0.5 size down (7.5) and couldn’t close it (black). I tried the white one in size 8 and it was just right (pictured as well). I wanted the black but they didn’t have my size in stock so I just left my details. Since I now have the time to think about it, how is the comfort with these shoes? Do they need to be worn a bit before breaking in? Worth it?


They are real comfortable. I got them in my original true size.
I got a problem with the buckles that get loose , but one lady said she had the same problem and she replaced him and it’s fine so maybe my buckle has a problem.


----------



## imbaghappy

MahaM said:


> They are real comfortable. I got them in my original true size.
> I got a problem with the buckles that get loose , but one lady said she had the same problem and she replaced him and it’s fine so maybe my buckle has a problem.


Thanks for your reply. Did you need to break them in?


----------



## Venessa84

imbaghappy said:


> Need your personal experience with the Walk n’ Dior...
> Tried on some Walk n’ Dior sneakers because I’m a Chucks girl for over a decade. I tried 0.5 size down (7.5) and couldn’t close it (black). I tried the white one in size 8 and it was just right (pictured as well). I wanted the black but they didn’t have my size in stock so I just left my details. Since I now have the time to think about it, how is the comfort with these shoes? Do they need to be worn a bit before breaking in? Worth it?



I did feel like they do need to be broken in. But once you wear them 2-3 times, they mold to your feet and are super comfy. I’ve worn them on all day shopping trips with no issue. I also feel like they are true to size.


----------



## Venessa84

Picked up these espadrilles for the summer. Can’t wait for the warm weather.


----------



## imbaghappy

Thanks for the feedback. I can’t wait to get the call and purchase the shoes!


----------



## imlvholic

I have 3 pairs of Dior sneakers now & I’ve been wearing them on my travels. I’m never a sneaker person before I got my first pair of Dior, I can’t believe how comfortable they are.


----------



## MahaM

imbaghappy said:


> Thanks for your reply. Did you need to break them in?


They didn’t need .


----------



## Pien

Hello
I just bought this sneakers walk n, love them but they hurt like hell! The rubbers rubs my little toe. Does anyone have experience with them? Will they get comfier?
Please let me know


----------



## noegirl

Pien said:


> Hello
> I just bought this sneakers walk n, love them but they hurt like hell! The rubbers rubs my little toe. Does anyone have experience with them? Will they get comfier?
> Please let me know



Mine were amazingly comfortable out of the box. Because they are a sock sneaker I dont see how they will get more comfortable... do you by chance have wide feet?


----------



## Pien

noegirl said:


> Mine were amazingly comfortable out of the box. Because they are a sock sneaker I dont see how they will get more comfortable... do you by chance have wide feet?


No I don’t have wide feet at all. But the rubber hurts the side of my big toe en little toe. The sock on my ankle is comfortable? It’s about the rubber by my toes


----------



## noegirl

Pien said:


> No I don’t have wide feet at all. But the rubber hurts the side of my big toe en little toe. The sock on my ankle is comfortable? It’s about the rubber by my toes


You may need a half size up. I dont have this issue at all and I took a half size down even.


----------



## noegirl

Hi all! I was recently at my store and saw grey fabric j'adior sling in the kitten height. Has anyone in the US seen the flat? Posting a pic I saw on IG and my pic with the montaigne from the store for reference.


----------



## Pien

My new beauty’s


----------



## Pien

❤️


----------



## Pien

noegirl said:


> Hi all! I was recently at my store and saw grey fabric j'adior sling in the kitten height. Has anyone in the US seen the flat? Posting a pic I saw on IG and my pic with the montaigne from the store for reference.


Very beautiful saw them here in Amsterdam yesterday


----------



## noegirl

Pien said:


> Very beautiful saw them here in Amsterdam yesterday



My fear is the US didn't buy them and I will miss out ughhhhh


----------



## ap.

noegirl said:


> Hi all! I was recently at my store and saw grey fabric j'adior sling in the kitten height. Has anyone in the US seen the flat? Posting a pic I saw on IG and my pic with the montaigne from the store for reference.



The gray fabric j'adior *flat slingback* is available on dior.com (https://www.dior.com/en_us/products...-gray-j-adior-slingback-technical-fabric-flat).  All sizes are in stock except 39.5 and 41.5


----------



## Venessa84

Pien said:


> Hello
> I just bought this sneakers walk n, love them but they hurt like hell! The rubbers rubs my little toe. Does anyone have experience with them? Will they get comfier?
> Please let me know



If they fit now, I would not size up. Mine were not comfortable out of the box and had to be worn a couple of times to break them in.


----------



## noegirl

apey_grapey said:


> The gray fabric j'adior *flat slingback* is available on dior.com (https://www.dior.com/en_us/products...-gray-j-adior-slingback-technical-fabric-flat).  All sizes are in stock except 39.5 and 41.5




Thank you! My SA was able to request a  transfer  2 days ago. They should he here Monday.


----------



## arielqueen

Love


----------



## Lorz25

Do any of you own the espadrille shoes? Do they run true to size? I've been looking at them since they came out but I've never purchased any shoes from Dior and since there is no store in my country (or those around me) I can't really try them on first... I'm usually a size 38/US8


----------



## Bentley1

I’ve been waiting for the grey Oblique since I saw the promo pics few months back. So excited to finally have them, they are honestly even more beautiful in person. I went half size down and they fit perfectly!! Highly recommend to anyone on the  fence !


----------



## Bentley1

Also highly recommend the espadrilles and the slides!! For the espadrilles I went down half a size and it’s perfect & they are SO comfortable. More comfy than Chanel espadrilles for me.
The slides I went with my true size.


----------



## BB8

G


Bentley1 said:


> Also highly recommend the espadrilles and the slides!! For the espadrilles I went down half a size and it’s perfect & they are SO comfortable. More comfy than Chanel espadrilles for me.
> The slides I went with my true size.


Congrats! Helpful info regarding the sizing: thank you for sharing! I tried the Plumetist pumps on and was surprised at how large they ran.  Was wondering about the espadrille sizing, and now thanks to you, I know.


----------



## lisaan

Lorz25 said:


> Do any of you own the espadrille shoes? Do they run true to size? I've been looking at them since they came out but I've never purchased any shoes from Dior and since there is no store in my country (or those around me) I can't really try them on first... I'm usually a size 38/US8


I got the espadrilles in my usual size (US6/IT36) and they fit perfectly. The espadrilles are soo comfortable. The first time I wore them, I spent the whole day walking around at the shops and no issues at all!


----------



## Venessa84

Bentley1 said:


> I’ve been waiting for the grey Oblique since I saw the promo pics few months back. So excited to finally have them, they are honestly even more beautiful in person. I went half size down and they fit perfectly!! Highly recommend to anyone on the  fence !



Absolutely love these and may need them to go with my ultra matte lady!


----------



## leooh

Bentley1 said:


> Also highly recommend the espadrilles and the slides!! For the espadrilles I went down half a size and it’s perfect & they are SO comfortable. More comfy than Chanel espadrilles for me.
> The slides I went with my true size.


What a haul!


----------



## Bentley1

leooh said:


> What a haul!





Venessa84 said:


> Absolutely love these and may need them to go with my ultra matte lady!





BB8 said:


> G
> 
> Congrats! Helpful info regarding the sizing: thank you for sharing! I tried the Plumetist pumps on and was surprised at how large they ran.  Was wondering about the espadrille sizing, and now thanks to you, I know.


Thanks so much ladies!!


----------



## BB8

I just received my espadrilles.  They are so stylish!  Sadly, they are a teeny bit too big, as the heel slips with every step.  I am normally 6.5-7 in shoes, and ordered these in 6.5. As all the boutiques are closed until further notice, I don't have the opportunity to try a 6 in person, so I ordered a 6 online.  Fingers crossed they fit! Will update when I receive them this weekend.


----------



## Bentley1

BB8 said:


> I just received my espadrilles.  They are so stylish!  Sadly, they are a teeny bit too big, as the heel slips with every step.  I am normally 6.5-7 in shoes, and ordered these in 6.5. As all the boutiques are closed until further notice, I don't have the opportunity to try a 6 in person, so I ordered a 6 online.  Fingers crossed they fit! Will update when I receive them this weekend.


Yeah they do run large! I had to go down half a size as well, as did a few of my friends, and they now fit perfectly. 
I hope the 6 is perfect for you! Keep us updated


----------



## BB8

Will do, thank you! 


Bentley1 said:


> Yeah they do run large! I had to go down half a size as well, as did a few of my friends, and they now fit perfectly.
> I hope the 6 is perfect for you! Keep us updated


----------



## oranGetRee

I bought a pair of espadrilles today! There are so many pretty shoes in boutique. Really wish for the money tree


----------



## BB8

Bentley1 said:


> Yeah they do run large! I had to go down half a size as well, as did a few of my friends, and they now fit perfectly.
> I hope the 6 is perfect for you! Keep us updated


 So the size 6 in the blue oblique arrived (ordered for size comparison and since grey was out of size 6).  Unfortunately, while the left shoe fits, the right still slips.  Returning both and hoping to exchange for a grey 6 (as my last try, just in case there's a difference in sizing btwn pairs).  My saga of Dior shoes vs me continues....


----------



## oranGetRee

More pics of this beauty


----------



## Sylly

Bentley1 said:


> I’ve been waiting for the grey Oblique since I saw the promo pics few months back. So excited to finally have them, they are honestly even more beautiful in person. I went half size down and they fit perfectly!! Highly recommend to anyone on the  fence !


I am madly in love with these! May I ask what your usual size is? I am fairly consistent 7, would you suggest going down half a size? Unfortunately the Dior website is sold out in both the 36.5 and the 37. I also like the denim color in this style, and both sizes are currently in stock, but I love the gray so much more that I think I rather wait for the gray.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

noegirl said:


> Hi all! I was recently at my store and saw grey fabric j'adior sling in the kitten height. Has anyone in the US seen the flat? Posting a pic I saw on IG and my pic with the montaigne from the store for reference.



My husband bought these exact pair for me (USA). Absolutely love them!


----------



## imlvholic

Pien said:


> Hello
> I just bought this sneakers walk n, love them but they hurt like hell! The rubbers rubs my little toe. Does anyone have experience with them? Will they get comfier?
> Please let me know



I bought the same exact style in tan & they’re amazingly comfortable on me. I was never a sneaker person until I bought my first Oblique Classic & now, this is my 3rd Dior sneakers. I usually wear mine with no show socks. I walked with them all day ling without any complaints.


----------



## imlvholic

These Dior sneakers are my go to travel companions. We walked for miles & miles everyday when we travel, these are unbelievably the best walking sneakers for me.


----------



## Brasil

Hello. Do you think it's worth buying Naughtily-D? Or will they be obsolete soon?
Can’t decide, buy them or not.


----------



## MahaM

Brasil said:


> View attachment 4710271
> 
> Hello. Do you think it's worth buying Naughtily-D? Or will they be obsolete soon?
> Can’t decide, buy them or not.


I wouldn't buy them . Too trendy and will soon go out of style.


----------



## Brasil

MahaM said:


> I wouldn't buy them . Too trendy and will soon go out of style.



Thank you for your opinion


----------



## lulilu

MahaM said:


> I wouldn't buy them . Too trendy and will soon go out of style.



Agree.  The mesh/net shoes have been around for a while but I agree that the boots do not have lasting style.


----------



## Brasil

lulilu said:


> Agree.  The mesh/net shoes have been around for a while but I agree that the boots do not have lasting style.



Thank you very much too.


----------



## bleujey

oranGetRee said:


> I bought a pair of espadrilles today! There are so many pretty shoes in boutique. Really wish for the money tree



Hi @oranGetRee!  Love your espadrilles... in the photo you posted... how did those black mules fit? I’m trying to get and idea on sizing. 
I’m in US size 8 ... jimmy choos I wear 38.5, golden gooses, Burberry, Prada and sneakers I wear 38. In converse chucks I wear 7.5... any insight you have would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## oranGetRee

bleujey said:


> Hi @oranGetRee!  Love your espadrilles... in the photo you posted... how did those black mules fit? I’m trying to get and idea on sizing.
> I’m in US size 8 ... jimmy choos I wear 38.5, golden gooses, Burberry, Prada and sneakers I wear 38. In converse chucks I wear 7.5... any insight you have would be greatly appreciated. Thank you



My size is US 6. Due to the pointy front, the black mules size 6 didn’t seem to fit me well when I tried. Probably half a size bigger would be better


----------



## bleujey

oranGetRee said:


> My size is US 6. Due to the pointy front, the black mules size 6 didn’t seem to fit me well when I tried. Probably half a size bigger would be better



thank you!!!


----------



## noegirl

Some new for fall. Launch in July in US


----------



## goldenfountain

noegirl said:


> Some new for fall. Launch in July in US


Do you know whether there will be a price increased for shoes? I saw people talk about this but no confirmation yet..


----------



## noegirl

goldenfountain said:


> Do you know whether there will be a price increased for shoes? I saw people talk about this but no confirmation yet..


I specifically asked my SA the price of some of the shoes and she didn't mention an increase... I'll  specifically ask her today and report back


----------



## goldenfountain

noegirl said:


> I specifically asked my SA the price of some of the shoes and she didn't mention an increase... I'll  specifically ask her today and report back


Yes please keep us informed. Thank you so much!


----------



## goldenfountain

Does anyone own these pumps? I wonder how the sizing compares to their fabric Slingbacks in kitten heels..trying to decide which style to buy..thank you!


----------



## kazenokazuki

Sharing the Fall 2020 shoes my SA sent me last week, seems to be going a lot more casual this season


----------



## Sakeno0o

Guys 
Does the espadrille true size fit ? I’m always wear 38.5 dolce or Valentino , I never try dior and want to order it online .


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi,
Which do you find more comfortable in leather - flats or kitten heels?



Thanks!


----------



## brittanymarshel

Heels work visually by putting your feet at more of a vertical angle, so they appear to be an extension of your legs - with the added benefits:

1- Making your ankles slimmer,
2- Making your more calves defined
3- Making you taller (& therefore appearing slimmer)
4- Making your feet look smaller


----------



## brittanymarshel

A bit more to add, I have walking cradles "butter" model in Ivory. They're a kitten heel in soft leather. I love them.


----------



## BB8

Sakeno0o said:


> Guys
> Does the espadrille true size fit ? I’m always wear 38.5 dolce or Valentino , I never try dior and want to order it online .


Speaking just for my experience, I normally run 6.5-7 in shoes.  I had to size down to 6 in these espadrilles, and even then the heel slides off my feet. I don't have narrow feet and this is the first time I've run into this fit issue. HTH.


----------



## AngelYuki

Seems like Dior is offering ABC personalizations for so many of their products now


----------



## minnnea

Sakeno0o said:


> Guys
> Does the espadrille true size fit ? I’m always wear 38.5 dolce or Valentino , I never try dior and want to order it online .



My only Dior shoes are 41,5 however I usually wear a size 41. I think they run true to size or a bit larger as my shoes are too big for me. So based on my limited experience I would do my normal size or 0,5 smaller. But these are so comfy and in my opinion beat the CC espadrilles 10-0.


----------



## Mady14

Manged to snatch a pair of Dway recently. I'm so excited to use them!


----------



## Venessa84

AngelYuki said:


> Seems like Dior is offering ABC personalizations for so many of their products now



I might need to add these to my wishlist!


----------



## Venessa84

Added 3 pairs of Dior shoes to my collection over the past couple of weeks 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
J’adior pumps
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 D-connects 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 B23 sneakers from the men’s collection


----------



## Thea Rose

Hi ladies! Those of you who own walkndior sneakers in white, how do you clean them? are they very high-maintenance? I have been eyeing them forever, and am this close to pulling the trigger, but the only thing that stops me from doing so is that they might get dirty very fast and very often. I am planning to use them as a functional shoe, to wear all day long, on travel even to the office, and I don't really feel like buying a pair that will lose its beauty in a few wears...thank you so much in advance!


----------



## M.Dressler

oranGetRee said:


> View attachment 4698745
> View attachment 4698746
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics of this beauty



Hi @oranGetRee, how do you find this pair of espadrilles? Are they comfortable to walk in? I’ve tried a size 35 in the boutique and noticed that the front is a lil stiff and hard. However I really love this design and ordered a pair in 34.5, as 35 is too big for me.


----------



## Venessa84

Action shot


----------



## Mady14

Venessa84 said:


> Action shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801104



Nice!


----------



## goldenfountain

M.Dressler said:


> Hi @oranGetRee, how do you find this pair of espadrilles? Are they comfortable to walk in? I’ve tried a size 35 in the boutique and noticed that the front is a lil stiff and hard. However I really love this design and ordered a pair in 34.5, as 35 is too big for me.


I have the same problem too with 34.5 being stiff at the front and 35 being a bit loose. Looks like we have the same siZe.
Ive been wearing my grey ones At home and find it doee stretch slowly time.


----------



## M.Dressler

goldenfountain said:


> I have the same problem too with 34.5 being stiff at the front and 35 being a bit loose. Looks like we have the same siZe.
> Ive been wearing my grey ones At home and find it doee stretch slowly time.


Thanks for sharing @goldenfountain! Hope you are enjoying this lovely shoes now ❤️


----------



## giligy

goldenfountain said:


> I have the same problem too with 34.5 being stiff at the front and 35 being a bit loose. Looks like we have the same siZe.
> Ive been wearing my grey ones At home and find it doee stretch slowly time.



Oh hmm. The SA told me to size up if between sizes because they won't stretch.


----------



## Diana_D

Help! ❤️ I finally gound a pair of second-hand Dioramour flats and heels - both in suede, but I am really unsure about the sizing. Does anyone know if they run small in size? I am not that familiar with their heels - I wear EU 37 in most Gucci, Saint Laurent, and Prada heels. 

The toe box for this model is quite narrow, what do you think? Have you sized up or bought them in your size?


----------



## Chaneltobe

AngelYuki said:


> Seems like Dior is offering ABC personalizations for so many of their products now




Personalization aside, is this version of the J'adior technical slingback old, or will it be coming out in the upcoming seasons? I love the extra black trim details on both the shoe and the ribbon.


----------



## huis245

Help!
I just bought a pair of open-toe J'Adior heels and they are so squeaky.
The SA told me this is normal but I am debating whether or not to return it as the sound is driving me nuts.
Owners of J'Adior heels, do yours squeak, or is it just mine?
TIA


----------



## nessk

I got these a while ago but wanted to share! Personalized with my initials since my first name was too long lol.


----------



## toujoursbelle

nessk said:


> I got these a while ago but wanted to share! Personalized with my initials since my first name was too long lol.
> 
> View attachment 4847451


They're so pretty! How much did you pay for the personalization and how many letters is the maximum?


----------



## nessk

acch said:


> They're so pretty! How much did you pay for the personalization and how many letters is the maximum?


According to my receipts, the shoes were HKD9900 and on the website they're HKD8800, so about USD140 for personalization? At the time I bought them, early this year, the SA had told me that the personalization came with the price of the shoe as part of the event showing them off so I'm not too sure how this worked out. 

Anyway, it was 6 letters maximum and they personalize the dust bags too which I think is really cute. You can get different words on each shoe but I went with my initials on both.


----------



## goldenfountain

nessk said:


> I got these a while ago but wanted to share! Personalized with my initials since my first name was too long lol.
> 
> View attachment 4847451


This print is so so beautiful!!!and so cool that you can personalize them too!


----------



## periogirl28

nessk said:


> According to my receipts, the shoes were HKD9900 and on the website they're HKD8800, so about USD140 for personalization? At the time I bought them, early this year, the SA had told me that the personalization came with the price of the shoe as part of the event showing them off so I'm not too sure how this worked out.
> 
> Anyway, it was 6 letters maximum and they personalize the dust bags too which I think is really cute. You can get different words on each shoe but I went with my initials on both.


Would you mind showing me the dustbags too? I might be considering these as I did my sneakers last year. Congrats your shoes are really lovely. Thanks in advance.


----------



## toujoursbelle

nessk said:


> According to my receipts, the shoes were HKD9900 and on the website they're HKD8800, so about USD140 for personalization? At the time I bought them, early this year, the SA had told me that the personalization came with the price of the shoe as part of the event showing them off so I'm not too sure how this worked out.
> 
> Anyway, it was 6 letters maximum and they personalize the dust bags too which I think is really cute. You can get different words on each shoe but I went with my initials on both.


Thanks for your reply! It's nice that they personalized the dust bags as well!


----------



## nessk

periogirl28 said:


> Would you mind showing me the dustbags too? I might be considering these as I did my sneakers last year. Congrats your shoes are really lovely. Thanks in advance.


Thanks for the compliment! I had my initials on both shoes so it's just "VS" on both of the bags. Pictured the front of one and back of the other:


I believe the bags would follow the shoe if you did two different words, e.g. if one shoe had abc and the other had def then one bag would have abc and the other def.


----------



## periogirl28

nessk said:


> Thanks for the compliment! I had my initials on both shoes so it's just "VS" on both of the bags. Pictured the front of one and back of the other:
> View attachment 4849664
> 
> I believe the bags would follow the shoe if you did two different words, e.g. if one shoe had abc and the other had def then one bag would have abc and the other def.


Thank you for the time and response.


----------



## Njeph

Good Morning! Does anyone have the Solar sneakers? Are they comfortable?


----------



## XCCX




----------



## cali_to_ny

Njeph said:


> Good Morning! Does anyone have the Solar sneakers? Are they comfortable?


Hi I just got them and they are surprisingly very comfortable! Much more comfortable and cushiony than the Walk N Dior. I sized up half size. The velvet (I got the blue oblique) is also beautiful and overall I love them so much more than I thought I would. Hope this helps!


----------



## Frivole88

Hi everyone. I would like to know how Dway slides fit. i am size 36 in Hermes Oran and also 36 in Walk'n'Dior sneakers. is the Dway slides tts? TIA


----------



## MsBC

I have two pairs of Dway slides and they are both in my TTS 37.5.  I have the Oran in sizes 37.5 and 38 and I find that the Hermes sandals run a bit smaller.


----------



## goldenfountain

kristinlorraine said:


> Hi everyone. I would like to know how Dway slides fit. i am size 36 in Hermes Oran and also 36 in Walk'n'Dior sneakers. is the Dway slides tts? TIA
> 
> View attachment 4872219


I wear 34.5-35 in Oran sandals and wear 34.5 in the Dway slides (the ones with the blocked heels).


----------



## holycooooow

Bentley1 said:


> I’ve been waiting for the grey Oblique since I saw the promo pics few months back. So excited to finally have them, they are honestly even more beautiful in person. I went half size down and they fit perfectly!! Highly recommend to anyone on the  fence !



is your medium d-lite in Grey? Is it low maintenance or do you have to baby it? And what is that lovely scarf??


----------



## Atuong

I just had to share! My personalised dior shoes are finally here ❤️ love them


----------



## ddgladiva

OMG, they're so beautiful!  I've been thinking about get these for Christmas. Can you tell me about how the waiting time was to receive them and the price for personalization please? Thanks


----------



## Atuong

ddgladiva said:


> OMG, they're so beautiful!  I've been thinking about get these for Christmas. Can you tell me about how the waiting time was to receive them and the price for personalization please? Thanks



Thank you. Yes I loveeee them so much 
I'm from Australia, these took 6 weeks to arrive. 
They are made directly from Paris then shipped over. They were $2050aud


----------



## ddgladiva

Atuong said:


> Thank you. Yes I loveeee them so much
> I'm from Australia, these took 6 weeks to arrive.
> They are made directly from Paris then shipped over. They were $2050aud


Thank you so much for the info.  I'm going into the boutique Monday to order them.  Hopefully I'll get them by Christmas.  So excited!


----------



## caroperouse

I bought the walk n dior a few days ago and love them so much ! Next will be the flat slingbacks


----------



## wilz05

Does anyone use sole protectors or sole guards on the bottoms of their J'Adior slingback? 
Any specific ones to recommend?


----------



## goldenfountain

wilz05 said:


> Does anyone use sole protectors or sole guards on the bottoms of their J'Adior slingback?
> Any specific ones to recommend?


I took mine to the cobbler and asked them to put sole protectors in after a couple of wears, similarly to how I did for all my other designer shoes!


----------



## 8teen

Atuong said:


> I just had to share! My personalised dior shoes are finally here ❤ love them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876061


Oh, they are fantastic! And I never knew you have your name on them!


----------



## cuselover

Any one can help me and tell me how does this sizing run ? I wear 35.5 in sling back what size should I get for this style


----------



## Venessa84

cuselover said:


> Any one can help me and tell me how does this sizing run ? I wear 35.5 in sling back what size should I get for this style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4925809



They’re true to size for me so I recommend ordering your normal size.


----------



## goldenfountain

cuselover said:


> Any one can help me and tell me how does this sizing run ? I wear 35.5 in sling back what size should I get for this style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4925809



These run almost half a size large on me and my feet are average width. I wear 34 (fabric) and 34.5 (patent leather) in slingbacks, first got these in 34.5 and they were too loose I went down to 34. Theyre roomier than slingbacks.


----------



## cuselover

goldenfountain said:


> These run almost half a size large on me and my feet are average width. I wear 34 (fabric) and 34.5 (patent leather) in slingbacks, first got these in 34.5 and they were too loose I went down to 34. Theyre roomier than slingbacks.


Thank you!


----------



## goldenfountain

cuselover said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome! Enjoy the shoes, looks like you get them at a great price!


----------



## heartfelt

Does anyone have or tried on the granville espadrilles and is able to comment on sizing?


----------



## goldenfountain

heartfelt said:


> Does anyone have or tried on the granville espadrilles and is able to comment on sizing?


I own 2 pairs of Granville and wear size 34.5 and 35 (slightly large but will work in the summer when my feet swell a little).
For reference, I'm 34.5 in the j'adior slingbacks) and 35 in Chanel lambskin espadrille.


----------



## heartfelt

goldenfountain said:


> I own 2 pairs of Granville and wear size 34.5 and 35 (slightly large but will work in the summer when my feet swell a little).
> For reference, I'm 34.5 in the j'adior slingbacks) and 35 in Chanel lambskin espadrille.



Thank you! Crossing my fingers I bought the right size then - sounds like they run tts to slightly loose. The only other Dior shoes I own are the Walk'n'Dior sneakers and I find they run slightly big. I can get away with my usual size with socks when usually I have to size up for sneakers. I bought the same size for the granvilles and now I'm thinking I should have gone a half size down.


----------



## goldenfountain

heartfelt said:


> Thank you! Crossing my fingers I bought the right size then - sounds like they run tts to slightly loose. The only other Dior shoes I own are the Walk'n'Dior sneakers and I find they run slightly big. I can get away with my usual size with socks when usually I have to size up for sneakers. I bought the same size for the granvilles and now I'm thinking I should have gone a half size down.


I find Dior shoes sizing varies on my feet depending on the style. I may be the odd one out since my feet are very small and I don't like wearing loose shoes (whereas some people prefer having a bit of room and size up). Yours may fit you perfectly  fingers crossed! 
The top part of the espadrilles may feel a bit snug if they haven't been worn at first. But they will stretch. Hope you enjoy the espadrilles!


----------



## heartfelt

goldenfountain said:


> I find Dior shoes sizing varies on my feet depending on the style. I may be the odd one out since my feet are very small and I don't like wearing loose shoes (whereas some people prefer having a bit of room and size up). Yours may fit you perfectly  fingers crossed!
> The top part of the espadrilles may feel a bit snug if they haven't been worn at first. But they will stretch. Hope you enjoy the espadrilles!



Thank you!


----------



## giligy

heartfelt said:


> Does anyone have or tried on the granville espadrilles and is able to comment on sizing?



I own them! I am usually a 36.5-37 (for Chanel espies I am between 36 and 37) and for the Granvilles I got the 37. They fit great! My SA said to size up if between sizes.


----------



## heartfelt

giligy said:


> I own them! I am usually a 36.5-37 (for Chanel espies I am between 36 and 37) and for the Granvilles I got the 37. They fit great! My SA said to size up if between sizes.



Oh perfect, thank you!


----------



## BB8

heartfelt said:


> Does anyone have or tried on the granville espadrilles and is able to comment on sizing?


I own a pair, and had to go through a couple of tries before I got the sizing right. I'm normally 6.5 but had to size down to a 6 in these espadrilles, and my heels still slip a bit. I had the same issue with their pumps (ran big and had heel slippage), so from my experience I definitely need to try Dior shoes on in-person smash they run large on me.


----------



## giligy

BB8 said:


> I own a pair, and had to go through a couple of tries before I got the sizing right. I'm normally 6.5 but had to size down to a 6 in these espadrilles, and my heels still slip a bit. I had the same issue with their pumps (ran big and had heel slippage), so from my experience I definitely need to try Dior shoes on in-person smash they run large on me.



Interesting! I had to size up and my SA said all her clients sized up on the Granvilles.


----------



## Gabs007

giligy said:


> Interesting! I had to size up and my SA said all her clients sized up on the Granvilles.



I love their shoes, but the problem with them is that they use EU and Italian sizing, Italian sizing is usually a bit more generous, they don't always distinguish, if you have a good SA they will check the insole length for you and width


----------



## giligy

Gabs007 said:


> I love their shoes, but the problem with them is that they use EU and Italian sizing, Italian sizing is usually a bit more generous, they don't always distinguish, if you have a good SA they will check the insole length for you and width



Ohhhh. I don't know which I was using then. I bought in the US.


----------



## Gabs007

giligy said:


> Ohhhh. I don't know which I was using then. I bought in the US.



You get the same problem in Europe, pretty consistent with most designer brands, my Bottega Veneta and Saint Laurent shoes have the same problem


----------



## goldenfountain

giligy said:


> Interesting! I had to size up and my SA said all her clients sized up on the Granvilles.


I size down for one pair and went true to size for another pair of Granville too. I find Dior shoes run on the large size compared to my Chanel shoes.


----------



## Gabs007

goldenfountain said:


> I size down for one pair and went true to size for another pair of Granville too. I find Dior shoes run on the large size compared to my Chanel shoes.



It honestly depends, most of the high end companies use EU and Italian sizing, Italian shoe sizing tends to be more generous, I don't think my feet grow or shrink randomly but I got everything from 36 to 38 shoes, and they fit... Riddle me that


----------



## goldenfountain

Gabs007 said:


> It honestly depends, most of the high end companies use EU and Italian sizing, Italian shoe sizing tends to be more generous, I don't think my feet grow or shrink randomly but I got everything from 36 to 38 shoes, and they fit... Riddle me that


Yea i hear you! My size ranges from 34 to 35 depending on brand and style!


----------



## Gabs007

goldenfountain said:


> Yea i hear you! My size ranges from 34 to 35 depending on brand and style!



It’s usually not a problem if you can try the shoes on, but I had the issue where I bought a pair in the shop and wanted them in different material and a with a lower heel for something that’s a bit more practical for every day use, so I ordered online and they didn’t fit. With BV for ages you could rely that they come about half a size smaller, last pair I needed to go down a size.


----------



## cuselover

How does the Dior sneaker run?


----------



## heartfelt

Thanks for all the sizing help with the Granvilles, ladies! They came today and my usual size fit just right, if anything a teensy bit snug in the toe box, but it feels like they'll loosen up a bit.


----------



## MahaM

cuselover said:


> How does the Dior sneaker run?


True to original size.


----------



## Venessa84

cuselover said:


> How does the Dior sneaker run?



Agree with MahaM. They run true to size.


----------



## SabiLyn

Hello I ordered these slingbacks from Dior.com.  has anyone seen the D next to size? does that mean wide? They do feel a bit looser than my patent slingbacks. Thanks.


----------



## giligy

SabiLyn said:


> Hello I ordered these slingbacks from Dior.com.  has anyone seen the D next to size? does that mean wide? They do feel a bit looser than my patent slingbacks. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942029



Yes it does mean wide!


----------



## SabiLyn

giligy said:


> Yes it does mean wide!


 Thanks! I thought so but wasnt sure since I didn’t order wide. must have been a mix up because the box didnt say that either.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Atuong said:


> Thank you. Yes I loveeee them so much
> I'm from Australia, these took 6 weeks to arrive.
> They are made directly from Paris then shipped over. They were $2050aud


Hi Atuong
If you don’t mind, what forwarding service did you use for that?


----------



## danae

Hi ladies! Very into the D-Connect sneakers at the moment. Can you please chime in regarding the fit? It's so unusure ordering online without being able to try on and shipping currently taking weeks!


----------



## jnebuggy25

caroperouse said:


> I bought the walk n dior a few days ago and love them so much ! Next will be the flat slingbacks
> 
> View attachment 4903598
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903599
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903600


Love them! Do you find them narrow? Or need breaking in?  I went with Dior’s recommendation to size 1/2 sz down , and the front is fine, but the sides are a little pinchy. Just seeing if I should try the 1/2 sz up or just try to break in the current ones. Thanks!!


----------



## fice16

jnebuggy25 said:


> Love them! Do you find them narrow? Or need breaking in?  I went with Dior’s recommendation to size 1/2 sz down , and the front is fine, but the sides are a little pinchy. Just seeing if I should try the 1/2 sz up or just try to break in the current ones. Thanks!!



Hello, I saw your post and just want to share with you my experience with Walk N Dior sneakers.
I did not order 1/2 size down, I ordered for my true size.  The sneakers are super comfortable, and broke-in after 2-3 days wearing.  Since I am wearing socks with the sneakers, I prefer the true size sneakers which offer plenty of room for my feet.
Hope this information helps.


----------



## jnebuggy25

fice16 said:


> Hello, I saw your post and just want to share with you my experience with Walk N Dior sneakers.
> I did not order 1/2 size down, I ordered for my true size.  The sneakers are super comfortable, and broke-in after 2-3 days wearing.  Since I am wearing socks with the sneakers, I prefer the true size sneakers which offer plenty of room for my feet.
> Hope this information helps.



thank you so much! Did you also get the technical knit Walk N Dior sneakers? I am contemplating getting the 1/2 size up just to make sure I have the right size. So much $$ to spend on shoes, it should be perfect!


----------



## Venessa84

danae said:


> Hi ladies! Very into the D-Connect sneakers at the moment. Can you please chime in regarding the fit? It's so unusure ordering online without being able to try on and shipping currently taking weeks!



They fit true to size for me.


----------



## fice16

jnebuggy25 said:


> thank you so much! Did you also get the technical knit Walk N Dior sneakers? I am contemplating getting the 1/2 size up just to make sure I have the right size. So much $$ to spend on shoes, it should be perfect!



Oh, I don't own any technical knit Walk N Dior sneakers.  So, I can't give you any recommendations about them. 
Sorry about that... 

In general, I think you may want to order at least true-size for the Dior sneakers.  They are not really that much bigger that you have to order 1/2 Size down...


----------



## jnebuggy25

fice16 said:


> Oh, I don't own any technical knit Walk N Dior sneakers.  So, I can't give you any recommendations about them.
> Sorry about that...
> 
> In general, I think you may want to order at least true-size for the Dior sneakers.  They are not really that much bigger that you have to order 1/2 Size down...



I saw another technical mesh Walk'n'Dior sneaker in a different color in their new Cruise Collection so I ordered true to size on this one to try! I actually ended up breaking in my other ones as you had mentioned and now they are comfortable! Thanks for your advice!


----------



## elenachoe

Does anyone know if d connect sneakers are true to size? I am 37in Dior mules mot sure if 38 would be too large?.


----------



## elenachoe

Venessa84 said:


> Added 3 pairs of Dior shoes to my collection over the past couple of weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J’adior pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781298
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D-connects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B23 sneakers from the men’s collection


 Hello! I am sorry but did you order Same size for d connect and b23? I wanna get d connect not sure if 38 won’t be too large? I a, 37(in Dior mules)


----------



## Mady14

elenachoe said:


> Does anyone know if d connect sneakers are true to size? I am 37in Dior mules mot sure if 38 would be too large?.



My daughter tried a few on and I can say it runs small.


----------



## elenachoe

Mady14 said:


> My daughter tried a few on and I can say it runs small.


 Really? I saw some reviews that they do run tts , for example in Lv socks sneakers 37 was too tight.but for Dior especially this D connect not sure if 38 wont be too large!


----------



## Mady14

elenachoe said:


> Really? I saw some reviews that they do run tts , for example in Lv socks sneakers 37 was too tight.but for Dior especially this D connect not sure if 38 wont be too large!



My daughter is 36 with the Gucci Ace and LV Frontrow, however, she's a 37 for the D Connect.


----------



## elenachoe

Mady14 said:


> My daughter is 36 with the Gucci Ace and LV Frontrow, however, she's a 37 for the D Connect.



oh! Ace sneakers run big, so for me its also 36. For ace.
Usually in others 37 but then i need a little space especially for sneakers...

Too hard to online buying especially nowadays everything closed where i live.


----------



## danae

Same, Gucci Ace for me is a full size below what my normal size is. So if I get a 39 on most styles then 38 in Ace. And with narrow mules or slides I'll even do a 39.5... Wondering if I should get a TTS 39 in the D Connect. I could do 39.5 but don't like roomy sneakers, I never end up wearing thick socks and they just feel less stable. 

Another question for you all: is the D Connect heavy like the LV Archlight and the Balenciaga Triple S? Hope not because that was a dealbreaker


----------



## itrar

elenachoe said:


> oh! Ace sneakers run big, so for me its also 36. For ace.
> Usually in others 37 but then i need a little space especially for sneakers...
> 
> Too hard to online buying especially nowadays everything closed where i live.


I have narrow feet and for me the D connect sneakers run TTS (36 for Dior/Chanel flats and same for these sneakers). I think if you have wider feet maybe it's safer to go at least half size bigger. 

PS forgot to mention I got the older version of D connect - the fabric ones. The newer mesh ones do look slightly wider if it's helpful. Good luck!


----------



## itrar

danae said:


> Same, Gucci Ace for me is a full size below what my normal size is. So if I get a 39 on most styles then 38 in Ace. And with narrow mules or slides I'll even do a 39.5... Wondering if I should get a TTS 39 in the D Connect. I could do 39.5 but don't like roomy sneakers, I never end up wearing thick socks and they just feel less stable.
> 
> Another question for you all: is the D Connect heavy like the LV Archlight and the Balenciaga Triple S? Hope not because that was a dealbreaker


Have never tried the Archlight personally but the D connect is lighter than Triple S. Also looks more feminine and easier to dress up/down imo


----------



## DIO

Went straight to the boutique to get these when I saw them online. I bought my Lady D-Lite in November, and I tend to use it as my everyday bag. Couldn't resist a matching pair of shoes! The color of the shoe fabric is slightly darker than the bag, but it is a stretchy jersey while the bag fabric is very rigid. The texture looks identical. The website also says that they run large, but I found them to be true to size. And very comfortable!


----------



## elenachoe

DIO said:


> View attachment 4959178
> 
> Went straight to the boutique to get these when I saw them online. I bought my Lady D-Lite in November, and I tend to use it as my everyday bag. Couldn't resist a matching pair of shoes! The color of the shoe fabric is slightly darker than the bag, but it is a stretchy jersey while the bag fabric is very rigid. The texture looks identical. The website also says that they run large, but I found them to be true to size. And very comfortable!



Wow what a beautiful combo!!


----------



## Venessa84

danae said:


> Same, Gucci Ace for me is a full size below what my normal size is. So if I get a 39 on most styles then 38 in Ace. And with narrow mules or slides I'll even do a 39.5... Wondering if I should get a TTS 39 in the D Connect. I could do 39.5 but don't like roomy sneakers, I never end up wearing thick socks and they just feel less stable.
> 
> Another question for you all: is the D Connect heavy like the LV Archlight and the Balenciaga Triple S? Hope not because that was a dealbreaker



the d connects are true to size and a lot lighter then the archlights.


----------



## elenachoe

Venessa84 said:


> the d connects are true to size and a lot lighter then the archlights.



I am not sure i today ordered 38 since i wanna have some room but next week i will update definitely about the size !


----------



## caroperouse

jnebuggy25 said:


> Love them! Do you find them narrow? Or need breaking in?  I went with Dior’s recommendation to size 1/2 sz down , and the front is fine, but the sides are a little pinchy. Just seeing if I should try the 1/2 sz up or just try to break in the current ones. Thanks!!


Hello, I suggest you to go for a half size up ! Mine are true to size. They need to be breaking in and it feels better after a couple of wears, but my toes still hurt after a few km because they are, indeed, kinda narrow.


----------



## incredibellle

SabiLyn said:


> Hello I ordered these slingbacks from Dior.com.  has anyone seen the D next to size? does that mean wide? They do feel a bit looser than my patent slingbacks. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942029


Can I ask where you purchased these shoes? And what style is this? I LOVE the slingbacks and 1 pair, but never wear it because it's too narrow for my wide feet  I got it professionally stretch twice, but no luck still. I would LOVE to buy a pair of wide slingbacks.


----------



## OCMomof3

Ladies, are the Walk N Diors comfy? I need them to be, at this price point!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

I find them to be very comfortable for me and easy to match with my clothings as well. 



OCMomof3 said:


> Ladies, are the Walk N Diors comfy? I need them to be, at this price point!


----------



## elenachoe

OCMomof3 said:


> Ladies, are the Walk N Diors comfy? I need them to be, at this price point!


For me it was very uncomfortable!


----------



## Venessa84

OCMomof3 said:


> Ladies, are the Walk N Diors comfy? I need them to be, at this price point!



I had to break mine in. They were very uncomfortable the first 2-3 times and every time after that they fit perfectly. It’s like they needed to mold to my feet.


----------



## micahanne

Shoe haul from December sale. Credit to lranger for the pumps pic


----------



## ilovepooches025

Dior slingback heels (lower heels) - most uncomfortable luxury shoes ever for me! super disappointed. worn twice and just felt sad because I really liked the design. TSK.


----------



## incredibellle

ilovepooches025 said:


> Dior slingback heels (lower heels) - most uncomfortable luxury shoes ever for me! super disappointed. worn twice and just felt sad because I really liked the design. TSK.


I FEEL THE SAME. $1,000+ down the drain  I looove the design and wanted them to work so badly, but they're so terribly uncomfortable! I had them professionally stretched by 2 cobblers 3 times and still can't make it work for me


----------



## ilovepooches025

pinkellephant said:


> I FEEL THE SAME. $1,000+ down the drain  I looove the design and wanted them to work so badly, but they're so terribly uncomfortable! I had them professionally stretched by 2 cobblers 3 times and still can't make it work for me



Sorry to hear that.  I watched videos and read reviews and just don't understand why they can be so painful. I have Valentinos (similar V shaped front heels) but never this uncomfortable. I was even thinking of having them stretched but I guess I can forget about that now. I don't have fleshy feet to begin with, the size is perfect.... would have to sell it away at huge loss.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Same here. I’ve worn it a couple times already but it still hurts. Had it stretched at the cobble, but same thing.

I honestly think it’s the fabric. Mine is in the technical fabric. Being such a low heel, i thought it would be the best shoe to get. But even wearing them for 30 minutes, my feet starts to hurt. And if i wear them for a couple of hours, i start to get blisters or skin peeling at the back where the straps are.



pinkellephant said:


> I FEEL THE SAME. $1,000+ down the drain  I looove the design and wanted them to work so badly, but they're so terribly uncomfortable! I had them professionally stretched by 2 cobblers 3 times and still can't make it work for me


----------



## ap.

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Same here. I’ve worn it a couple times already but it still hurts. Had it stretched at the cobble, but same thing.
> 
> I honestly think it’s the fabric. Mine is in the technical fabric. Being such a low heel, i thought it would be the best shoe to get. But even wearing them for 30 minutes, my feet starts to hurt. And if i wear them for a couple of hours, i start to get blisters or skin peeling at the back where the straps are.



Are you talking about J’adior kitten heels with the ribbon straps?  If so, it’s funny how different our experience are. I think they’re incredibly comfortable although I prefer to wear the flats as they’re more casual. @ilovepooches025   mentioned Valentinos, they murder my feet.


----------



## LadyRabbit

caroperouse said:


> I bought the walk n dior a few days ago and love them so much ! Next will be the flat slingbacks
> 
> View attachment 4903598
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903599
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903600



Aw they're awesome!


----------



## goldenfountain

apey_grapey said:


> Are you talking about J’adior kitten heels with the ribbon straps?  If so, it’s funny how different our experience are. I think they’re incredibly comfortable although I prefer to wear the flats as they’re more casual. @ilovepooches025   mentioned Valentinos, they murder my feet.


Same here, I love my J'adior kitten heels. I own 2 pairs and would continue to buy them! I find their heel shape so elegant!


----------



## Mady14

I find that getting a pair that's half size larger and asking for insoles does wonders for comfort. Dior (and LV) provide free insoles, when asked.


----------



## thatoneAZN

Does anyone know if these Dior Air Jordans in Red and Black will made available or is it just a rumor ?


----------



## averagejoe

thatoneAZN said:


> Does anyone know if these Dior Air Jordans in Red and Black will made available or is it just a rumor ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5023662


This is just a rumour. The Air Dior collection is a one-off collection as far as I am concerned.


----------



## beautycase

Hello everyone! Are Dior shoes true to size or should I size down?


----------



## caroperouse

beautycase said:


> Hello everyone! Are Dior shoes true to size or should I size down?



They are true to size for the walk n dior sneakers


----------



## micahanne

caroperouse said:


> They are true to size for the walk n dior sneakers





beautycase said:


> Hello everyone! Are Dior shoes true to size or should I size down?


I wear US 9 but I wear 39.5 on European designers. I wear 39.5 in dior. 40 sometimes work as well depending on the style


----------



## Steen425

Hello! I am late to the game on these (but hey, now they are on sale lol) but can anyone comment on sizing for these shoes? The Dior D-Dior Leather Wedge Sandal?


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Yes, that’s the one. For some reason it just doesn’t work for me. Maybe its the technical fabric.

On the other hand, I’m the opposite of you. The valentino’s is so much more comfortable for me.

i tend to wear more sneakers now so all my heels are just sitting on the shelves 





apey_grapey said:


> apey_grapey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about J’adior kitten heels with the ribbon straps?  If so, it’s funny how different our experience are. I think they’re incredibly comfortable although I prefer to wear the flats as they’re more casual. @ilovepooches025   mentioned Valentinos, they murder my feet.
Click to expand...


----------



## haleyn17

Hi! I’m looking to buy the Dior B23 men’s sneakers and I was wondering if I could have help with sizing. Since it is French sizing on top of men’s sizing I’m unsure what to get. I’m a size 5.5US women’s. Hoping someone can help me out


----------



## Chanelmakeseverythinggood

OCMomof3 said:


> Ladies, are the Walk N Diors comfy? I need them to be, at this price point!


They look great but I often get blisters at the back while wearing them


----------



## LadyRabbit

goldenfountain said:


> Same here, I love my J'adior kitten heels. I own 2 pairs and would continue to buy them! I find their heel shape so elegant!



Sammmeee I love mine. Gosh I also imagine having them in different patterns, and hues! Also I want to get the 10cm version, however they didn't have them in my size in store at the moment. Maybe later!


----------



## cali_to_ny

OCMomof3 said:


> Ladies, are the Walk N Diors comfy? I need them to be, at this price point!





Chanelmakeseverythinggood said:


> They look great but I often get blisters at the back while wearing them


Agree they are so cute, but they actually pinch my pinky toes. A bit less now that they are more broken in, but I still don't wear them for more than a few hours at a time. The Solar slip-ons are super comfortable though!


----------



## jeepers13

Does does anyone have these?
True to size?
Comfort?


----------



## Venessa84

jeepers13 said:


> Does does anyone have these?
> True to size?
> Comfort?
> View attachment 5031892



I find walk n Dior sneakers to be pretty true to size. Mine did require breaking in though.


----------



## OCMomof3

Chanelmakeseverythinggood said:


> They look great but I often get blisters at the back while wearing them


Thank you


----------



## OCMomof3

cali_to_ny said:


> Agree they are so cute, but they actually pinch my pinky toes. A bit less now that they are more broken in, but I still don't wear them for more than a few hours at a time. The Solar slip-ons are super comfortable though!


Thanks!  Am also considering the slip ons.


----------



## LuxuryHoarder

Hey! I'm thinking of purchasing some dway slides - does anyone with narrow feet own a pair, or know if they fit okay with narrow feet? 

I had actually wanted a pair of Hermes Oran sandals, but sadly when I went to try them on my feet slid right out so I'm wondering if it'd be the same with these slides


----------



## Diana_D

Help! ❤ Does anyone own or has tried Dioramour / D-Choc flats or heels? How do they run in size? Is it a comfortable fit?


----------



## Louboutin329

LuxuryHoarder said:


> Hey! I'm thinking of purchasing some dway slides - does anyone with narrow feet own a pair, or know if they fit okay with narrow feet?
> 
> I had actually wanted a pair of Hermes Oran sandals, but sadly when I went to try them on my feet slid right out so I'm wondering if it'd be the same with these slides


You should be fine in dway slides. My feet aren't overly wide, but definitely not narrow and I had to go up 1/2 size in dway from my normal Dior size. Since the top is wide and has leather cushion under the embroidery, I find they fit snugger than the oran if that makes sense!


----------



## LuxuryHoarder

Louboutin329 said:


> You should be fine in dway slides. My feet aren't overly wide, but definitely not narrow and I had to go up 1/2 size in dway from my normal Dior size. Since the top is wide and has leather cushion under the embroidery, I find they fit snugger than the oran if that makes sense!


 
Thanks for that info! Did not realise that there was a leather cushion in there. I will hopefully go and try it this weekend


----------



## matchastrawb

Does anyone have the B23 Dior sneakers in white?


----------



## maximemw

matchastrawb said:


> Does anyone have the B23 Dior sneakers in white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053144



DON'T BUY except if you like your shoes turn yellowish few month after, its a major problem with B23


----------



## Rocaille

Did anyone purchase a pair of the DiorUnit combat boots? Would you say they are true to size or run small? How long did they take to break in? (I have my eye on a few pre-loved pairs and I love the closures, but I'm not familiar with Dior shoes.) Thank you!


----------



## tutu2008

These pretties came home with me today!


----------



## Miss Dolly

Hi Guys!

I don't have much experience with Dior, i come from the LV forum and i have turned into a shoe fanatic. I was wondering what can i do, and what recommendations do you guys have so i can buy one of the upcoming Air Jordan 1 Dior (One that is coming in Red,Blue and White), if i need to get a SA etc.. how can i preorder or which thread is the main one to follow order process on the shoe.  Thanks


----------



## tutu2008

Miss Dolly said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I don't have much experience with Dior, i come from the LV forum and i have turned into a shoe fanatic. I was wondering what can i do, and what recommendations do you guys have so i can buy one of the upcoming Air Jordan 1 Dior (One that is coming in Red,Blue and White), if i need to get a SA etc.. how can i preorder or which thread is the main one to follow order process on the shoe.  Thanks


To my knowledge these were “fake news”. 
Also the one and only Dior Air Jordans only went out to the top 5% in high spenders and very very small amount by lottery.


----------



## caroperouse

Pien said:


> Hello
> I just bought this sneakers walk n, love them but they hurt like hell! The rubbers rubs my little toe. Does anyone have experience with them? Will they get comfier?
> Please let me know



Mine hurt as hell as well. I've worn them 5-6 times and it doesn't get better. I'm on the edge of selling them...


----------



## caroperouse

OCMomof3 said:


> Ladies, are the Walk N Diors comfy? I need them to be, at this price point!



Frankly, they aren't really comby. They hurt my toes after a few hours. I wear to go at work but cannot run errands for hours with them...


----------



## nightbefore

caroperouse said:


> Mine hurt as hell as well. I've worn them 5-6 times and it doesn't get better. I'm on the edge of selling them...


I was just gonna ask about these shoes… i was planning to order them in navy oblique but I have problematic feet (too wide) so I am always very hesitant to buy high end shoes. Most of the time I have to give my shoes away after 2-3 times wear because they are uncomfortable.  I was very close to pull the trigger on pair of walk n diors but this is very helpful. I would be very upset if I had to get rid of them after a few times of wear. Thank you very much!


----------



## displaced1217

I have the walk n dior sneakers and thought they were so painful in the toe area. I bought these silicone gel toe protectors from Amazon(the ones ballerinas use) and they don't hurt anymore.


----------



## ka3na20

Hi. Do you guys have this pair?
Is it true to size? I am 37-37.5 in Hermes Oran. 37 in bottega and YSL. I am not sure what size to get. I can’t fit because I will be buying remotely from my SA.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## jeepers13

These came home with me today from Saks.  ❤️


----------



## micahanne

OCMomof3 said:


> Ladies, are the Walk N Diors comfy? I need them to be, at this price point!


I love mine! Wear them everywhere


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## averagejoe

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5120917
> View attachment 5120918


Your "vintage" Dior shoes are bringing back some serious nostalgia! Reminds me of the good old Galliano days at Dior.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

averagejoe said:


> Your "vintage" Dior shoes are bringing back some serious nostalgia! Reminds me of the good old Galliano days at Dior.


Exactly @averagejoe, I am so glad you remember all these Galliano’s collections from many years ago.


----------



## averagejoe

Hanna Wilson said:


> Exactly @averagejoe, I am so glad you remember all these Galliano’s collections from many years ago.


They are the reason why I love Dior


----------



## Hanna Wilson

averagejoe said:


> They are the reason why I love Dior


Me too!!!!! All my Dior purchases were during Galliano’s years; they were so many styles back then that I simply adored. I wish he was still at the helm. I did not care for Raf Simons and Maria Grazia Chiuri is not my style either.


----------



## averagejoe

Hanna Wilson said:


> I did not care for Raf Simons and Maria Grazia Chiuri is not my style either.


I like their work, with each of them interpreting Dior under a different lens. But it was Galliano that truly made Dior dreamy. Watching his old Dior shows again made me wish that such extravagance and imagination was back in fashion, even if at times it was a bit costume-y (because some looks were so out there!).


----------



## XCCX

Anyone knows if I can find these in white? They’re older season.. anyone has an SA info to share please?


----------



## ap.

I posted this picture in Latest Dior Purchase, but this is the thread I really wanted to post in.  I just didn't see it that day for some reason.


----------



## LVCH4ever

My first Dior footwear: Dioract Black Lambskin Sandals (US$1,150)


----------



## Cdnfashionista

jeepers13 said:


> These came home with me today from Saks.  ❤


These are beautiful! Ive been eyeing them for so long .Do they run true to size ?


----------



## heckp

apey_grapey said:


> I posted this picture in Latest Dior Purchase, but this is the thread I really wanted to post in.  I just didn't see it that day for some reason.
> 
> View attachment 5138510


Love your collection! May I ask if the espadrilles are TTS? Thank you!


----------



## ap.

heckp said:


> Love your collection! May I ask if the espadrilles are TTS? Thank you!



I usually take size 35.5 or 36 in the J'adior flats.  I prefer my espadrilles to be loose, so I get them in size 36.5.  Espadrille sizing fluctuates from season to season it seems:  although they're both size 36.5, the Rosa Mutabilis is really loose while the Mille Fleur  is tight.  Hope that helps.


----------



## OCMomof3

apey_grapey said:


> I posted this picture in Latest Dior Purchase, but this is the thread I really wanted to post in.  I just didn't see it that day for some reason.
> 
> View attachment 5138510


Beautiful collection. Dior slingbacks are quickly becoming hard for me to resist!  I find mine so comfortable.


----------



## romanceandpearl

Has anyone noticed the gold writing on the inside sole of the dior dway slides rubbing off? I have barely worn mine and some of gold writing is rubbing off. I purchased these at a Neiman Marcus.


----------



## Cdnfashionista

Finally got my hands on these , can’t wait for a rainy day


----------



## Onlineoffers123

Fashionista421 said:


> View attachment 3252608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just picked these up from Neiman's the other day! They were sold out of every size but had one in Florida, so I just snagged them. I admit it was an impulse buy, but totally worth it!!


wow this pair is really awesome........


----------



## yerenaa

Please help me choose between the classic navy oblique sneakers vs the new Dior Amour sneakers;_;


----------



## averagejoe

yerenaa said:


> Please help me choose between the classic navy oblique sneakers vs the new Dior Amour sneakers;_;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5165223
> View attachment 5165224
> View attachment 5165225


The classic Oblique for sure. The DiorAmour ones are really cute, but I would choose the classic one over these for longevity of the design.


----------



## snibor

averagejoe said:


> The classic Oblique for sure. The DiorAmour ones are really cute, but I would choose the classic one over these for longevity of the design.


Spot on. I agree.


----------



## matoo

yerenaa said:


> Please help me choose between the classic navy oblique sneakers vs the new Dior Amour sneakers;_;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5165223
> View attachment 5165224
> View attachment 5165225


Hands down the classic


----------



## matoo

It might have been asked in the earlier pages but I'm lazy to look through each page . How do you all clean and store your Dior shoes? Do you keep them in the white dust bag? Even if I were to wipe down the soles after using won't there still be dirt rubbing onto the white dust bag?


----------



## lou123

Hi!!  
I’ve been offered the d major boots, I’m a 38 but they’re a 38.5 do you think they’ll be ok? 
Been trying to find fit details online but couldn’t find a thing!
Thank you!


----------



## shyla14

lou123 said:


> Hi!!
> I’ve been offered the d major boots, I’m a 38 but they’re a 38.5 do you think they’ll be ok?
> Been trying to find fit details online but couldn’t find a thing!
> Thank you!


38.5 should be fine.


----------



## lou123

Excellent I’ll buy!  thank you


----------



## dove221

Just love these


----------



## Chrismin

Are Dior sneakers true to size ? I have never had a pair but have been tempted recently


----------



## OCMomof3

matoo said:


> It might have been asked in the earlier pages but I'm lazy to look through each page . How do you all clean and store your Dior shoes? Do you keep them in the white dust bag? Even if I were to wipe down the soles after using won't there still be dirt rubbing onto the white dust bag?


I only use my dust bags for travel, personally. And yes, I wipe all of my shoes down before they go back on my shelves.  Some people store theirs in acrylic boxes, which allows you to see what you have (unlike dust bags) but not worry about fabric getting dirty.


----------



## CocoGlitter

Has anyone seen or tried these?


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Roses&Lillies

Cdnfashionista said:


> Finally got my hands on these , can’t wait for a rainy day


Oh, I was so wanting the Camp boots, but I went a full size up when I tried them on, and still couldn’t fit my arch . Given that my true size fit quite free as well, a full size up was already feeling much too big but still killing the arch. Drooling every time I spot them.
How do you find the boots? Have you already had the chance to wear them?


----------



## Roses&Lillies

Yesterday dropped by Dior to try the new release of the DiorCamp rain boots, D-major and DiorIron boots. So, in case anyone was wondering about the fit (esp. the arch): they are quite wide but the arch is low.  This fall’s Camps (with oblique pattern) are a bit better I think than 2020’s but still very low-arched: even with a full size up there’s no place for a sock bc the arch is too tight. The D-Majors and Irons are rather stiff inside, so a fluffy sock is very welcome/requisite, and the arch is still low-ish but higher than Camps’, so sizing up would be best for high-arched feet and also would fit a fluffy sock or a cushiony insole. But they are wide, so as much as I can judge hypothetically, with a low arch there’s no need to size up.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Kellly2311

my phone accidentally quoted this lol


----------



## Mad_la_mans

Hi guys, would appreciate your opinion on which sneakers to choose to mach my new soft saddle bag? B27 or classic walk'n'dior sneakers?


----------



## fibbi

Mad_la_mans said:


> Hi guys, would appreciate your opinion on which sneakers to choose to mach my new soft saddle bag? B27 or classic walk'n'dior sneakers?


I vote for the one on the left. !


----------



## michi_chi

I haven't had a chance to wear my new purchases yet, so sharing these modelling photos my lovely SA sent me to help me decide if I wanted to purchase the products I was interested in:

J'adior mesh technical fabric in beige



Poeme ballet flats in white mesh technical fabric


----------



## averagejoe

Mad_la_mans said:


> Hi guys, would appreciate your opinion on which sneakers to choose to mach my new soft saddle bag? B27 or classic walk'n'dior sneakers?


Since you got the men's Saddle, I think you should get the B27 to match it. I personally like the look of the B27 more. I have the high-top version of this colourway of the B27, and I love it!


----------



## Mad_la_mans

averagejoe said:


> Since you got the men's Saddle, I think you should get the B27 to match it. I personally like the look of the B27 more. I have the high-top version of this colourway of the B27, and I love it!


I'm glad you think so because that’s exactly what I ordered yesterday  I was also lucky to buy a navy blue oblique shawl, it's been unavailable for a long time, and after I bought it it's gone again.  I hope it will all look nice!


----------



## averagejoe

Mad_la_mans said:


> I'm glad you think so because that’s exactly what I ordered yesterday  I was also lucky to buy a navy blue oblique shawl, it's been unavailable for a long time, and after I bought it it's gone again.  I hope it will all look nice!


Sounds like a wonderful outfit combination. Logo done right! Can't wait for your modelling shots!


----------



## serybrazil

Looked FOREVER for these, bought them "preloved" but the seller only wore it once, its like brand new! LOVE these


----------



## Mad_la_mans

I think my kitty likes my new B27!


----------



## cali_to_ny

Mad_la_mans said:


> I think my kitty likes my new B27!


Beautiful kitty and the sneakers are so cute on you! I'm so tempted but already have the solar slip-on in oblique...


----------



## Mad_la_mans

cali_to_ny said:


> Beautiful kitty and the sneakers are so cute on you! I'm so tempted but already have the solar slip-on in oblique...



Thank you! Yes, they are cute, but very delicate. I wasn't sure if I should keep them at first. The creases are inevitable in this model, but then I thought - what a hell!! Everyone I asked, told me they are to awesome to return, and I guess they're right. The good thing is that such things only bother me at first, and I forget about this imperfections pretty fast  After all, they're just shoes and they' re meant to be worn and used! And oh my god, they are one of the most comfortable shoes I own! 

Now I'm also thinking about black walk'n'diors with white laces, I know they're not as comfy but also sooo cute LOL.


----------



## Cdnfashionista

Roses&Lillies said:


> Oh, I was so wanting the Camp boots, but I went a full size up when I tried them on, and still couldn’t fit my arch . Given that my true size fit quite free as well, a full size up was already feeling much too big but still killing the arch. Drooling every time I spot them.
> How do you find the boots? Have you already had the chance to wear them?


I had to go a full size up also. I am usually a 37, but I had to get them in a 38. The 37 I found I couldn’t even get my foot into the boot. I have had a chance to wear them, they are quite comfortable and I wore them all day at work. I really like them! What about an insole if you were to get them?


----------



## Roses&Lillies

Cdnfashionista said:


> I had to go a full size up also. I am usually a 37, but I had to get them in a 38. The 37 I found I couldn’t even get my foot into the boot. I have had a chance to wear them, they are quite comfortable and I wore them all day at work. I really like them! What about an insole if you were to get them?


Glad that you’re enjoying the boots!  I tried this fall’s Camps (with oblique pattern) and, although they seemed a teeny bit higher-arched than the 2020’s Camps, still too low-arched for me: even with a full size up there was no place for a sock or an insole bc the arch was already too tight. So, I got DiorIrons. I also sized up a full size, and their arch is still low-ish but much higher than Camps’, so a full size up doesn’t squeeze my arch and there’s enough place for a fluffy sock bc the leather is rather stiff inside, so a fluffy sock is requisite.  I love them so so much!  The funny thing is, when Dior first released the Irons last year, I so disliked them, like, I was almost offended


----------



## Mad_la_mans

I have a question to the B27 owners.

I decided to return my B27 with sadness because on one of the shoes (after I only tried them on) I noticed a huge crease  I know that creases are inevitable because of the delicate leather, but after few minutes? The second shoe was ok. I returned them and marked the reason : the item was defective. Dior accepted the return, and now I don’t know what to do.

Should I try and order a new pair, or there’s no sense because that’s how they will look after one day?

How are yours holding up after some time?

I have a similar sneakers from Chanel and after one year they look great.


----------



## averagejoe

Mad_la_mans said:


> I have a question to the B27 owners.
> 
> I decided to return my B27 with sadness because on one of the shoes (after I only tried them on) I noticed a huge crease  I know that creases are inevitable because of the delicate leather, but after few minutes? The second shoe was ok. I returned them and marked the reason : the item was defective. Dior accepted the return, and now I don’t know what to do.
> 
> Should I try and order a new pair, or there’s no sense because that’s how they will look after one day?
> 
> How are yours holding up after some time?
> 
> I have a similar sneakers from Chanel and after one year they look great.


The design will crease. Mine is creased too, but I don't mind. All my shoes eventually crease. I still love the look of the B27s, and look great even with some creasing.


----------



## Mad_la_mans

averagejoe said:


> The design will crease. Mine is creased too, but I don't mind. All my shoes eventually crease. I still love the look of the B27s, and look great even with some creasing.


Thanks, I guess you're right. They are absolutely awesome, and I'm starting to regret my decision. If I order them back, I will destroy all the tags right away, take them outside, and just enjoy the look


----------



## Mad_la_mans

Just an update - I have another pair and they are perfect   Maybe there was something wrong with the previous one, doesn't matter, they're staying with me no matter what


----------



## Princessdhea

One of cruise 2022 collection.
Dior code loafer 
I wasn’t planning to buy anything from dior today, but oh dear… how can I say no to this classic pair?


----------



## OCMomof3

Princessdhea said:


> One of cruise 2022 collection.
> Dior code loafer
> I wasn’t planning to buy anything from dior today, but oh dear… how can I say no to this classic pair?
> View attachment 5239793
> View attachment 5239792


Was just looking at these in the boutique yesterday! They are so beautiful, but I would be very nervous about stiffness and blisters. How are they wearing for you?


----------



## MeBagaholic

Atuong said:


> I just had to share! My personalised dior shoes are finally here ❤ love them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876061


What heel size. Beautiful


----------



## fibbi

So I finally wear my  Dior & moi slingback pump to an event. But sadly...it's quite uncomfortable. It was nice when I try out in the store, maybe the carpet is soft so I feel more comfry? Or maybe my feet is bigger now? I don't know...


----------



## Aelfaerie

Has anyone tried these on? Could you post mod shots?


----------



## fibbi

Today’s find … 


I have been longing to get this pair when I bought the sling back pump last month. Glad I didn’t back then because it’s 40% off today from Holts . It comes with an extra white shoelace . I have wide feet and my arch (?) is high so I take size 38.5. I know eventually it will stretch I may just put on a insole later on. The sling back pump I am wearing size 37.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Aelfaerie said:


> Has anyone tried these on? Could you post mod shots?
> View attachment 5273834


I just ordered them in my size online.  Will post some mod shots and thoughts on fit when I receive it next week.


----------



## michi_chi

Aelfaerie said:


> Has anyone tried these on? Could you post mod shots?
> View attachment 5273834



Did you try finding these shoes on the Dior online? It's worth having a look to see if they're available in a store near you and ask for modelling shots by the SAs. I have a wonderful relationship with my SA in London because I'm in Edinburgh (1.5 hour away by plane and 7 hours by car) and we don't have a boutique here in Scotland. My SA is wonderful and apparently I'm well known among the ladies because I'm usually asking for modelling shots before I make a decision on whether to purchase


----------



## coolarch22

Hi all, I am planning to purchase WALK'N'DIOR SNEAKER in either Zodiac Embroidered or Blue Toile de Jouy and I was wondering if ladies on here can talk about sizing. I am 41 in most luxury brands (Manolo, Valentino) so should I stay with that size or size up? It would be great if you could share some pics. How has your experience been with them so far. Sorry I don't live near a Dior store to try them on so hoping to get some insights here. TIA


----------



## Gal4Dior

coolarch22 said:


> Hi all, I am planning to purchase WALK'N'DIOR SNEAKER in either Zodiac Embroidered or Blue Toile de Jouy and I was wondering if ladies on here can talk about sizing. I am 41 in most luxury brands (Manolo, Valentino) so should I stay with that size or size up? It would be great if you could share some pics. How has your experience been with them so far. Sorry I don't live near a Dior store to try them on so hoping to get some insights here. TIA


They are true to size on me, if not half size smaller. I’m normally a 36.5 in Valentino and Jimmy Choo and I range from 36.5 or 36 EU depending on shoe.


----------



## micahanne

coolarch22 said:


> Hi all, I am planning to purchase WALK'N'DIOR SNEAKER in either Zodiac Embroidered or Blue Toile de Jouy and I was wondering if ladies on here can talk about sizing. I am 41 in most luxury brands (Manolo, Valentino) so should I stay with that size or size up? It would be great if you could share some pics. How has your experience been with them so far. Sorry I don't live near a Dior store to try them on so hoping to get some insights here. TIA


They tts for me as well. I’m normally 39.5 in European designers. Sometimes 40 depending on the style like the dior id and d connect but I’m 39.5 in the walk n dior.


----------



## JeanGranger

Are these comfortable for a long walk? Traveling?


----------



## JeanGranger

apey_grapey said:


> I posted this picture in Latest Dior Purchase, but this is the thread I really wanted to post in.  I just didn't see it that day for some reason.
> 
> View attachment 5138510


Beautiful collection. The Espadrilles or sling back are more comfortable?
Any advice? Should buy Espadrilles in normal size or half size up? Will they stretch overtime? TIA


----------



## xiaomantou

JeanGranger said:


> Are these comfortable for a long walk? Traveling?
> View attachment 5351888


I bought the blue oblique pair some weeks ago. Wore them to the office, but I didn’t wear them through the day (I changed into ballerina flats). At the end of the same day I wore the espadrilles home and my feet were feeling a bit sore. Perhaps I’ve not broken them in yet.


----------



## xiaomantou

JeanGranger said:


> Beautiful collection. The Espadrilles or sling back are more comfortable?
> Any advice? Should buy Espadrilles in normal size or half size up? Will they stretch overtime? TIA


I have regular feet (not wide / narrow) and took half a size down in the espadrilles. My feet would slip out of the shoes when walking in my regular size.

the SA said they will stretch in width but not in length over time


----------



## PookieMalibu

JeanGranger said:


> Are these comfortable for a long walk? Traveling?
> View attachment 5351888



My wife has a pair and confirm that they are extremely comfortable. She told me to tell you to break them in first before you, say, wear them through an airport for along trip. But she loves them.


----------



## ap.

JeanGranger said:


> Beautiful collection. The Espadrilles or sling back are more comfortable?
> Any advice? Should buy Espadrilles in normal size or half size up? Will they stretch overtime? TIA



I've worn both styles through a long day of being on my feet and gave me no issues.  They're very comfortable out of the box.

I generally prefer espadrilles to be roomy even back when I was buying summer espadrilles for $10 as a teenager.  Dior espadrille sizing varies from season to season, either true to size or a little big.  Yes, they have stretched with wear, but I never buy shoes tight expecting them to stretch to be comfortable, so don't know how much they will stretch.


----------



## JeanGranger

Thank you very much for your help. I’ll choose either ones of these


----------



## xiaomantou

JeanGranger said:


> Thank you very much for your help. I’ll choose either ones of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352476
> View attachment 5352477


My vote goes to the grey TDJ


----------



## SabiLyn

Just purchased these online I thought the leather would fit my feet better after breaking in than the cotton And I like the flexibility of the color. It’s a nice off white and they are soooo comfy. Was waiting for my hair color to process lol. FWIW the Chanel espradilles do not fit me at all. i ordered the same size as my other Dior shoes and it’s the right size for me.


----------



## tennisgirl123

Has anyone had Dior shoes with crystals and can comment on durability? I saw these slides which are beautifullll but I’m worried that the crystals will fall off?


----------



## jk777

Does anyone know when the Dior x Birkenstocks are releasing?


----------



## averagejoe

jkim777 said:


> Does anyone know when the Dior x Birkenstocks are releasing?


Will probably arrive late August to early October.


----------



## Katey_

Does anyone have the ID sneakers? Wanting to know if they’re comfortable.


----------



## arliegirl

goldenfountain said:


> Same here, I love my J'adior kitten heels. I own 2 pairs and would continue to buy them! I find their heel shape so elegant!


Do you have the neutral color ? Do you worry about stains ? I have the black but love the beige/neutral color !


----------



## lifewithcoco

Are the walk’n’dior sneakers comfortable for like long walks like airport/shopping walks?


----------



## Mad_la_mans

lifewithcoco said:


> Are the walk’n’dior sneakers comfortable for like long walks like airport/shopping walks?


For me - absolutely not! I prefer B27s.


----------



## Chanelmakeseverythinggood

lifewithcoco said:


> Are the walk’n’dior sneakers comfortable for like long walks like airport/shopping walks?


For me, no. I still get blisters from long walks and I’ve had them for quite a while now


----------



## cali_to_ny

lifewithcoco said:


> Are the walk’n’dior sneakers comfortable for like long walks like airport/shopping walks?


Another no here, I had to part with mine as they continued to pinch my pinky toes even after a breaking in period. The solar slip-ons are super comfortable for me though!


----------



## lifewithcoco

Mad_la_mans said:


> For me - absolutely not! I prefer B27s.





Chanelmakeseverythinggood said:


> For me, no. I still get blisters from long walks and I’ve had them for quite a while now





cali_to_ny said:


> Another no here, I had to part with mine as they continued to pinch my pinky toes even after a breaking in period. The solar slip-ons are super comfortable for me though!


Thank you everyone for saving me from buying the walk’n shoes!


----------



## micahanne

lifewithcoco said:


> Are the walk’n’dior sneakers comfortable for like long walks like airport/shopping walks?


They are for me when I got my right size. I have one in 39.5 which sometimes are a bit tight (width wise coz I do have wide feet). The 40 works better but they’re a little loose.


----------



## micahanne

Katey_ said:


> Does anyone have the ID sneakers? Wanting to know if they’re comfortable.


I do, need to break them in. A little tight but I do have wide fit


----------



## micahanne

Debating between these 2 only coz they’re under $400… and maybe the answer is no to both and that’s ok too. I have too many white sneakers but I like yellow. I just bought the nude dioract sandals and they’re super comfy, debating if I really need it on another color.. pics are just for reference


----------



## zedyas

micahanne said:


> Debating between these 2 only coz they’re under $400… and maybe the answer is no to both and that’s ok too. I have too many white sneakers but I like yellow. I just bought the nude dioract sandals and they’re super comfy, debating if I really need it on another color.. pics are just for reference
> 
> View attachment 5447565
> View attachment 5447566


I loveeee my ID sneakers and I adore that color. Depends on your wardrobe but I feel like you could do a lot with them!


----------



## micahanne

zedyas said:


> I loveeee my ID sneakers and I adore that color. Depends on your wardrobe but I feel like you could do a lot with them!



I have it in the white and blue with little yellow lining, so I’m debating if I need one (no one really needs another white sneakers lol) what jeans do you wear them with? I’m struggling pairing them with jeanS


----------



## centreville

micahanne said:


> Debating between these 2 only coz they’re under $400… and maybe the answer is no to both and that’s ok too. I have too many white sneakers but I like yellow. I just bought the nude dioract sandals and they’re super comfy, debating if I really need it on another color.. pics are just for reference
> 
> View attachment 5447565
> View attachment 5447566


 where did you find these for under $400?


----------



## micahanne

centreville said:


> where did you find these for under $400?


The SA I worked with is with Saks


----------



## centreville

thanks for responding-both my saks SA’s said it was still $790 ‍♀️


----------



## micahanne

centreville said:


> thanks for responding-both my saks SA’s said it was still $790 ‍♀️


Hmm yeah I don’t know. I checked the receipt it did rang as 790 and then there was a 50% discount . No idea, they said clearance?


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Who has Granville espdarilles here? Are they comfortable for long walks? True to size? I finally pulled the trigger to buy the new espadrilles from fall-winter collection as hazelnut color looks good. Waiting for delivery that might take 3 days


----------



## ap.

athousandmhiles24 said:


> Who has Granville espdarilles here? Are they comfortable for long walks? True to size? I finally pulled the trigger to buy the new espadrilles from fall-winter collection as hazelnut color looks good. Waiting for delivery that might take 3 days



I have 5 pairs and I wear them all day with no issues, even when I'm on my feet all day.  I'm in Manhattan and walk pretty much everywhere.  I buy them in a size that are comfortable from the start and no breaking in period is needed.


----------



## ladyet

micahanne said:


> Debating between these 2 only coz they’re under $400… and maybe the answer is no to both and that’s ok too. I have too many white sneakers but I like yellow. I just bought the nude dioract sandals and they’re super comfy, debating if I really need it on another color.. pics are just for reference
> 
> View attachment 5447565
> View attachment 5447566



those neon sneakers are tdf!


----------



## Dlnc8818

Pleasantly surprised that these were a slip/pull on sneaker and way more comfortable than expected !


----------



## MrsSlocomb

I got these a couple months ago, but I realized I never posted them here


----------



## LadyRabbit

ap. said:


> I have 5 pairs and I wear them all day with no issues, even when I'm on my feet all day.  I'm in Manhattan and walk pretty much everywhere.  I buy them in a size that are comfortable from the start and no breaking in period is needed.


Did you get them true to size or?


----------



## LadyRabbit

Just curious, what are your dior shoes that you can wear the whole day, blister free or the least blister inducing? Also do they need a breaking period or no? 

Personally I have my j'adior kitten heels, got them true to size, no breaking in period. But would love to know how other shoes from dior is for you guys and if there are any that you recommend getting now


----------



## matoo

I regretted not getting my j'adior flats true to size, the slingback was a little loose when i tried it on in store so i got a size down. I cannot walk too long in it as it hurts after awhile. May have to sell it and get the right size.


----------



## LadyRabbit

matoo said:


> I regretted not getting my j'adior flats true to size, the slingback was a little loose when i tried it on in store so i got a size down. I cannot walk too long in it as it hurts after awhile. May have to sell it and get the right size.


Aw sorry to hear that. I personally for a next purchase from the j'adior line I would get half a size up from mine, cause you know, feet tends to swell throughout the day. Maybe it's possible to alter the ribbon so it's not to loose despite the shoe's size?


----------



## CrazyCool01

LadyRabbit said:


> Just curious, what are your dior shoes that you can wear the whole day, blister free or the least blister inducing? Also do they need a breaking period or no?
> 
> Personally I have my j'adior kitten heels, got them true to size, no breaking in period. But would love to know how other shoes from dior is for you guys and if there are any that you recommend getting now


Only Dior shoes that fit my wide feet are DiorAct sandals . ( I know they are not for everyone!) but they are super comfortable


----------



## matoo

LadyRabbit said:


> Aw sorry to hear that. I personally for a next purchase from the j'adior line I would get half a size up from mine, cause you know, feet tends to swell throughout the day. Maybe it's possible to alter the ribbon so it's not to loose despite the shoe's size?


Yeah I'm trying to see if I can stretch out the ribbon a little bit so it wont cut into my skin too much. I hope it works as the value for reselling used luxury shoes is really low.


----------



## ap.

LadyRabbit said:


> Did you get them true to size or?



I'm normally a 36.5 in most European designer shoes (e.g. Chanel, Louboutin, Gucci, Prada, etc...)  Dior shoes tend to run big for me, so 36.5 in Dior Granville is roomy, but exactly the fit I want in espadrilles.  In contrast, J'adior slingback flats size 35.5 or 36 is perfect for me and I immediately wore them all day with no breaking in required (I have 8 or 9 pairs of the flats) -- because the toe box runs wide/roomy.



matoo said:


> I regretted not getting my j'adior flats true to size, the slingback was a little loose when i tried it on in store so i got a size down. I cannot walk too long in it as it hurts after awhile. May have to sell it and get the right size.



I'm sorry yours didn't work out.  I'm surprised since the slingback elastic isn't that strong IMO (vs. Chanel's slingback which digs into my ankle).  By the way, my SA told me that Dior can adjust the slingback, so that might be an option for you.


----------

